# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [Code] How to hook wow events!

## -Ryuk-

Hey everyone,

Figured I would share this code. This code requires you to be injected; I won't share my injection code however you can find lots of examples with Google or the Search button  :Smile: 

The only other things would would need is GreyMagic or your own Memory library.

Anyway back to the matter at hand. This code does NOT hook FrameScript_SignalEvent, instead it hooks a function which is called by SignalEvent and has worked for me so far.

It allows you to listen to these: http://wowprogramming.com/docs/events



```
public static class WoWEvents
    {
        [UnmanagedFunctionPointer(CallingConvention.Cdecl)]
        public delegate int WoWEventInternalDelegate(uint ebp8, uint ebpC, uint eax, uint ebp);
        public static WoWEventInternalDelegate _WoWEventInternal;
        private static Detour _WoWEventInternalHook;


        public delegate void WoWEventHandler(FrameXMLEvents eventCode, List<string> args);
        private static readonly Dictionary<FrameXMLEvents, List<WoWEventHandler>> _eventHandler = new Dictionary<FrameXMLEvents, List<WoWEventHandler>>();




        public static void Initialize()
        {
            _WoWEventInternal =
                GeneralHelper.Memory.CreateFunction<WoWEventInternalDelegate>(
                    Offsets.UncataloguedFunctions.FrameScript_SignalEventHandler);


            _WoWEventInternalHook = GeneralHelper.Memory.Detours.CreateAndApply(_WoWEventInternal,
                                                                      new WoWEventInternalDelegate(Callback), "WoWEvents");


            Register(FrameXMLEvents.PLAYER_LEVEL_UP, HandlePlayerLevelUp);
        }


        #region
        private static void HandlePlayerLevelUp(FrameXMLEvents ev, List<string> args)
        {
            GeneralHelper.MainLog(string.Join(",", args.ToArray()), "PLAYER_LEVEL_UP");
        }
        #endregion


        #region private functions


        private static int Callback(uint ebp8, uint ebpC, uint eax, uint ebp)
        {
            FrameXMLEvents eventCode = (FrameXMLEvents) ebp8;


            if (_eventHandler.ContainsKey(eventCode))
            {
                uint ArgsFormatPtr = ebpC;
                string ArgsFormat = GeneralHelper.Memory.ReadString(ArgsFormatPtr, new UTF8Encoding());


                HandleEvent(eventCode, ArgsFormat, eax);
            }


           return (int)_WoWEventInternalHook.CallOriginal(ebp8, ebpC, eax, ebp);
        }


        private static List<string> ParseArguments(string Format, uint ArgsPtr)
        {
            List<string> list = new List<string>();
            string[] strArray = Format.Split(new char[] { '%' });
            uint num = 0;
            foreach (string str in strArray)
            {
                if (str.Length == 1)
                {
                    string str2;
                    if (str == "s")
                    {
                        uint u = ArgsPtr + (num * 4);
                        uint stringPtr = GeneralHelper.Memory.Read<uint>(u);
                        str2 = GeneralHelper.Memory.ReadString(stringPtr, new UTF8Encoding());
                        list.Add(str2);
                    }
                    else if (str == "f")
                    {
                        str2 = GeneralHelper.Memory.Read<float>(ArgsPtr + (num * 4)).ToString();
                        list.Add(str2);
                    }
                    else if (str == "u")
                    {
                        str2 = GeneralHelper.Memory.Read<uint>(ArgsPtr + (num * 4)).ToString();
                        list.Add(str2);
                    }
                    else if (str == "d")
                    {
                        str2 = GeneralHelper.Memory.Read<int>(ArgsPtr + (num * 4)).ToString();
                        list.Add(str2);
                    }
                    else if (str == "b")
                    {
                        str2 = Convert.ToBoolean(GeneralHelper.Memory.Read<int>(ArgsPtr + (num * 4))).ToString();
                        list.Add(str2);
                    }
                    else
                    {
                        list.Add(string.Empty);
                    }
                    num++;
                }
            }
            return list;
        }


        private static void HandleEvent(FrameXMLEvents eventCode, string ArgsFormat, uint ArgsPtr)
        {
            List<string> parsedArgs = ParseArguments(ArgsFormat, ArgsPtr);
            foreach (WoWEventHandler handler in _eventHandler[eventCode])
                handler(eventCode, parsedArgs);
        }
        #endregion


        #region public functions
        public static void Register(FrameXMLEvents EventCode, WoWEventHandler handler)
        {
            if (_eventHandler.ContainsKey(EventCode))
                _eventHandler[EventCode].Add(handler);
            else
                _eventHandler.Add(EventCode, new List<WoWEventHandler> { handler });
        }


        public static void Remove(FrameXMLEvents EventCode, WoWEventHandler handler)
        {
            if (_eventHandler.ContainsKey(EventCode))
                _eventHandler[EventCode].Remove(handler);
        }
        #endregion
    }
```

Yes the code isn't as clean as it could be, but you can do this if you wish.

The address you need to hook is (Rebased)


```
FrameScript_SignalEventHandler = 0x2DCAE; //6.0.2:18764
OR
FrameScript_SignalEventHandler = 0x52792; //5.4.8:18414
```

You will also need this enum, which is correct for 6.0.2:18764



```
public enum FrameXMLEvents
    {
        UNIT_PET = 0x1,
        UNIT_TARGET = 0x2,
        UNIT_HEALTH = 0x3,
        UNIT_MAXHEALTH = 0x4,
        UNIT_DISPLAYPOWER = 0x5,
        UNIT_FACTION = 0x6,
        UNIT_LEVEL = 0x7,
        UNIT_DAMAGE = 0x8,
        UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED = 0x9,
        UNIT_SPELL_HASTE = 0xB,
        UNIT_FLAGS = 0xC,
        UNIT_RESISTANCES = 0xD,
        UNIT_ATTACK_POWER = 0xE,
        UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE = 0xF,
        UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER = 0x10,
        UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE = 0xA,
        UNIT_MANA = 0x11,
        UNIT_STATS = 0x12,
        UNIT_AURA = 0x13,
        UNIT_COMBAT = 0x14,
        UNIT_NAME_UPDATE = 0x15,
        UNIT_PORTRAIT_UPDATE = 0x16,
        UNIT_MODEL_CHANGED = 0x17,
        UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = 0x18,
        UNIT_CLASSIFICATION_CHANGED = 0x19,
        UNIT_COMBO_POINTS = 0x1A,
        UNIT_TARGETABLE_CHANGED = 0x1B,
        ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 0x1C,
        PLAYER_XP_UPDATE = 0x1D,
        PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED = 0x1E,
        PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED = 0x1F,
        PLAYER_AURAS_CHANGED = 0x20,
        PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT = 0x21,
        PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT = 0x22,
        PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = 0x23,
        PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED = 0x24,
        PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST = 0x25,
        PLAYER_CONTROL_GAINED = 0x26,
        PLAYER_FARSIGHT_FOCUS_CHANGED = 0x27,
        PLAYER_LEVEL_UP = 0x28,
        PLAYER_MONEY = 0x29,
        PLAYER_DAMAGE_DONE_MODS = 0x2A,
        PLAYER_TOTEM_UPDATE = 0x2B,
        PLAYER_AVG_ITEM_LEVEL_UPDATE = 0x2C,
        ZONE_CHANGED = 0x2D,
        ZONE_CHANGED_INDOORS = 0x2E,
        ZONE_CHANGED_NEW_AREA = 0x2F,
        MINIMAP_UPDATE_ZOOM = 0x30,
        MINIMAP_UPDATE_TRACKING = 0x31,
        SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED = 0x32,
        SCREENSHOT_FAILED = 0x33,
        ACTIONBAR_SHOWGRID = 0x34,
        ACTIONBAR_HIDEGRID = 0x35,
        ACTIONBAR_PAGE_CHANGED = 0x36,
        ACTIONBAR_SLOT_CHANGED = 0x37,
        ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE = 0x38,
        ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 0x39,
        ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x3A,
        ACTIONBAR_SHOW_BOTTOMLEFT = 0x3B,
        UPDATE_SUMMONPETS_ACTION = 0x3C,
        UPDATE_BONUS_ACTIONBAR = 0x3D,
        UPDATE_OVERRIDE_ACTIONBAR = 0x3E,
        UPDATE_EXTRA_ACTIONBAR = 0x3F,
        UPDATE_VEHICLE_ACTIONBAR = 0x40,
        UPDATE_POSSESS_BAR = 0x41,
        PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED = 0x42,
        PARTY_LEADER_CHANGED = 0x43,
        PARTY_MEMBER_ENABLE = 0x44,
        PARTY_MEMBER_DISABLE = 0x45,
        PARTY_LOOT_METHOD_CHANGED = 0x46,
        PARTY_REFER_A_FRIEND_UPDATED = 0x47,
        SYSMSG = 0x48,
        UI_ERROR_MESSAGE = 0x49,
        UI_INFO_MESSAGE = 0x4A,
        UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR = 0x4B,
        CHAT_MSG_ADDON = 0x4C,
        CHAT_MSG_SYSTEM = 0x4D,
        CHAT_MSG_SAY = 0x4E,
        CHAT_MSG_PARTY = 0x4F,
        CHAT_MSG_RAID = 0x50,
        CHAT_MSG_GUILD = 0x51,
        CHAT_MSG_OFFICER = 0x52,
        CHAT_MSG_YELL = 0x53,
        CHAT_MSG_WHISPER = 0x54,
        CHAT_MSG_WHISPER_INFORM = 0x55,
        CHAT_MSG_EMOTE = 0x56,
        CHAT_MSG_TEXT_EMOTE = 0x57,
        CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_SAY = 0x58,
        CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_YELL = 0x5A,
        CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_WHISPER = 0x5B,
        CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_EMOTE = 0x5C,
        CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL = 0x5D,
        CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_JOIN = 0x5E,
        CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LEAVE = 0x5F,
        CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LIST = 0x60,
        CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE = 0x61,
        CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE_USER = 0x62,
        CHAT_MSG_AFK = 0x63,
        CHAT_MSG_DND = 0x64,
        CHAT_MSG_IGNORED = 0x65,
        CHAT_MSG_SKILL = 0x66,
        CHAT_MSG_LOOT = 0x67,
        CHAT_MSG_CURRENCY = 0x68,
        CHAT_MSG_MONEY = 0x69,
        CHAT_MSG_OPENING = 0x6A,
        CHAT_MSG_TRADESKILLS = 0x6B,
        CHAT_MSG_PET_INFO = 0x6C,
        CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_MISC_INFO = 0x6D,
        CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = 0x6E,
        CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_HONOR_GAIN = 0x6F,
        CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = 0x70,
        CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_NEUTRAL = 0x71,
        CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_ALLIANCE = 0x72,
        CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_HORDE = 0x73,
        CHAT_MSG_RAID_LEADER = 0x74,
        CHAT_MSG_RAID_WARNING = 0x75,
        CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER = 0x76,
        CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE = 0x77,
        CHAT_MSG_FILTERED = 0x78,
        CHAT_MSG_ACHIEVEMENT = 0x7B,
        CHAT_MSG_GUILD_ACHIEVEMENT = 0x7C,
        CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_COMBAT_LOG = 0x7D,
        CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_INFO = 0x7E,
        CHAT_MSG_INSTANCE_CHAT = 0x7F,
        CHAT_MSG_INSTANCE_CHAT_LEADER = 0x80,
        RAID_BOSS_WHISPER = 0x81,
        RAID_BOSS_EMOTE = 0x82,
        QUEST_BOSS_EMOTE = 0x83,
        LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED = 0x84,
        TIME_PLAYED_MSG = 0x85,
        SPELLS_CHANGED = 0x86,
        CURRENT_SPELL_CAST_CHANGED = 0x87,
        SPELL_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x88,
        SPELL_UPDATE_USABLE = 0x89,
        SPELL_UPDATE_CHARGES = 0x8A,
        CHARACTER_POINTS_CHANGED = 0x8B,
        SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = 0x8C,
        ITEM_PUSH = 0x8D,
        LOOT_OPENED = 0x8E,
        LOOT_READY = 0x8F,
        LOOT_SLOT_CLEARED = 0x90,
        LOOT_SLOT_CHANGED = 0x91,
        LOOT_CLOSED = 0x92,
        PLAYER_LOGIN = 0x93,
        PLAYER_LOGOUT = 0x94,
        PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD = 0x95,
        PLAYER_ENTERING_BATTLEGROUND = 0x1E2,
        PLAYER_LEAVING_WORLD = 0x96,
        PLAYER_ALIVE = 0x97,
        PLAYER_DEAD = 0x98,
        PLAYER_CAMPING = 0x99,
        PLAYER_QUITING = 0x9A,
        LOGOUT_CANCEL = 0x9B,
        PARTY_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x9D,
        PARTY_INVITE_CANCEL = 0x9E,
        GUILD_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x9F,
        GUILD_INVITE_CANCEL = 0xA0,
        GUILD_MOTD = 0xA1,
        TRADE_REQUEST = 0xA2,
        TRADE_REQUEST_CANCEL = 0xA3,
        RESURRECT_REQUEST = 0x9C,
        LOOT_BIND_CONFIRM = 0xA4,
        EQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 0xA5,
        AUTOEQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 0xA6,
        USE_BIND_CONFIRM = 0xA7,
        DELETE_ITEM_CONFIRM = 0xA8,
        CURSOR_UPDATE = 0xA9,
        ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = 0xAA,
        ITEM_TEXT_TRANSLATION = 0xAB,
        ITEM_TEXT_READY = 0xAC,
        ITEM_TEXT_CLOSED = 0xAD,
        GOSSIP_SHOW = 0xAE,
        GOSSIP_CONFIRM = 0xAF,
        GOSSIP_CONFIRM_CANCEL = 0xB0,
        GOSSIP_ENTER_CODE = 0xB1,
        GOSSIP_CLOSED = 0xB2,
        QUEST_GREETING = 0xB3,
        QUEST_DETAIL = 0xB4,
        QUEST_PROGRESS = 0xB5,
        QUEST_COMPLETE = 0xB6,
        QUEST_FINISHED = 0xB7,
        QUEST_ITEM_UPDATE = 0xB8,
        QUEST_AUTOCOMPLETE = 0xB9,
        TAXIMAP_OPENED = 0xBA,
        TAXIMAP_CLOSED = 0xBB,
        QUEST_LOG_UPDATE = 0xBC,
        TRAINER_SHOW = 0xBD,
        TRAINER_UPDATE = 0xBE,
        TRAINER_DESCRIPTION_UPDATE = 0xBF,
        TRAINER_CLOSED = 0xC0,
        CVAR_UPDATE = 0xC1,
        TRADE_SKILL_SHOW = 0xC2,
        TRADE_SKILL_UPDATE = 0xC3,
        TRADE_SKILL_NAME_UPDATE = 0xC4,
        TRADE_SKILL_CLOSE = 0xC5,
        MERCHANT_SHOW = 0xC6,
        MERCHANT_UPDATE = 0xC7,
        MERCHANT_FILTER_ITEM_UPDATE = 0xC8,
        MERCHANT_CLOSED = 0xC9,
        TRADE_SHOW = 0xCA,
        TRADE_CLOSED = 0xCB,
        TRADE_UPDATE = 0xCC,
        TRADE_ACCEPT_UPDATE = 0xCD,
        TRADE_TARGET_ITEM_CHANGED = 0xCE,
        TRADE_PLAYER_ITEM_CHANGED = 0xCF,
        TRADE_MONEY_CHANGED = 0xD0,
        PLAYER_TRADE_MONEY = 0xD1,
        BAG_OPEN = 0xD2,
        BAG_UPDATE = 0xD3,
        BAG_UPDATE_DELAYED = 0xD4,
        BAG_CLOSED = 0xD5,
        BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0xD6,
        BAG_NEW_ITEMS_UPDATED = 0xD7,
        BAG_SLOT_FLAGS_UPDATED = 0xD8,
        BANK_BAG_SLOT_FLAGS_UPDATED = 0xD9,
        LOCALPLAYER_PET_RENAMED = 0xDA,
        UNIT_ATTACK = 0xDB,
        UNIT_DEFENSE = 0xDC,
        PET_ATTACK_START = 0xDD,
        PET_ATTACK_STOP = 0xDE,
        UPDATE_MOUSEOVER_UNIT = 0xDF,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = 0xE0,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_START = 0xE1,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_STOP = 0xE2,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = 0xE3,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED_QUIET = 0xE4,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = 0xE5,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_DELAYED = 0xE6,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = 0xE7,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_START = 0xE8,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_UPDATE = 0xE9,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_STOP = 0xEA,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTIBLE = 0xEB,
        UNIT_SPELLCAST_NOT_INTERRUPTIBLE = 0xEC,
        PLAYER_GUILD_UPDATE = 0xED,
        QUEST_ACCEPT_CONFIRM = 0xEE,
        PLAYERBANKSLOTS_CHANGED = 0xEF,
        PLAYERREAGENTBANKSLOTS_CHANGED = 0xF0,
        BANKFRAME_OPENED = 0xF1,
        BANKFRAME_CLOSED = 0xF2,
        PLAYERBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 0xF3,
        REAGENTBANK_PURCHASED = 0xF4,
        REAGENTBANK_UPDATE = 0xF5,
        FRIENDLIST_UPDATE = 0xF6,
        IGNORELIST_UPDATE = 0xF7,
        MUTELIST_UPDATE = 0xF8,
        PET_BAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0xFA,
        PET_BAR_UPDATE = 0xF9,
        PET_BAR_SHOWGRID = 0xFB,
        PET_BAR_HIDEGRID = 0xFC,
        PET_BAR_HIDE = 0xFD,
        PET_BAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 0xFE,
        MINIMAP_PING = 0xFF,
        MIRROR_TIMER_START = 0x100,
        MIRROR_TIMER_PAUSE = 0x101,
        MIRROR_TIMER_STOP = 0x102,
        WORLD_MAP_UPDATE = 0x103,
        AUTOFOLLOW_BEGIN = 0x104,
        AUTOFOLLOW_END = 0x105,
        CINEMATIC_START = 0x106,
        CINEMATIC_STOP = 0x107,
        UPDATE_FACTION = 0x108,
        CLOSE_WORLD_MAP = 0x109,
        OPEN_TABARD_FRAME = 0x10A,
        CLOSE_TABARD_FRAME = 0x10B,
        TABARD_CANSAVE_CHANGED = 0x10C,
        GUILD_REGISTRAR_SHOW = 0x10D,
        GUILD_REGISTRAR_CLOSED = 0x10E,
        DUEL_REQUESTED = 0x10F,
        DUEL_OUTOFBOUNDS = 0x110,
        DUEL_INBOUNDS = 0x111,
        DUEL_FINISHED = 0x112,
        TUTORIAL_TRIGGER = 0x113,
        PET_DISMISS_START = 0x114,
        UPDATE_BINDINGS = 0x115,
        UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORMS = 0x116,
        UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM = 0x117,
        UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_USABLE = 0x118,
        UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_COOLDOWN = 0x119,
        WHO_LIST_UPDATE = 0x11A,
        PETITION_SHOW = 0x11B,
        PETITION_CLOSED = 0x11C,
        EXECUTE_CHAT_LINE = 0x11D,
        UPDATE_MACROS = 0x11E,
        UPDATE_TICKET = 0x11F,
        UPDATE_WEB_TICKET = 0x120,
        UPDATE_CHAT_WINDOWS = 0x121,
        CONFIRM_XP_LOSS = 0x122,
        CORPSE_IN_RANGE = 0x123,
        CORPSE_IN_INSTANCE = 0x124,
        CORPSE_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x125,
        UPDATE_GM_STATUS = 0x126,
        PLAYER_UNGHOST = 0x127,
        BIND_ENCHANT = 0x128,
        REPLACE_ENCHANT = 0x129,
        TRADE_REPLACE_ENCHANT = 0x12A,
        TRADE_POTENTIAL_BIND_ENCHANT = 0x12B,
        PLAYER_UPDATE_RESTING = 0x12C,
        UPDATE_EXHAUSTION = 0x12D,
        PLAYER_FLAGS_CHANGED = 0x12E,
        GUILD_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x12F,
        GM_PLAYER_INFO = 0x130,
        MAIL_SHOW = 0x131,
        MAIL_CLOSED = 0x132,
        SEND_MAIL_MONEY_CHANGED = 0x133,
        SEND_MAIL_COD_CHANGED = 0x134,
        MAIL_SEND_INFO_UPDATE = 0x135,
        MAIL_SEND_SUCCESS = 0x136,
        MAIL_INBOX_UPDATE = 0x137,
        MAIL_LOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 0x138,
        MAIL_UNLOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 0x139,
        BATTLEFIELDS_SHOW = 0x13A,
        BATTLEFIELDS_CLOSED = 0x13B,
        UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS = 0x13C,
        UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_SCORE = 0x13D,
        BATTLEFIELD_QUEUE_TIMEOUT = 0x13E,
        AUCTION_HOUSE_SHOW = 0x13F,
        AUCTION_HOUSE_CLOSED = 0x140,
        NEW_AUCTION_UPDATE = 0x141,
        AUCTION_ITEM_LIST_UPDATE = 0x142,
        AUCTION_OWNED_LIST_UPDATE = 0x143,
        AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_UPDATE = 0x144,
        PET_UI_UPDATE = 0x145,
        PET_UI_CLOSE = 0x146,
        SAVED_VARIABLES_TOO_LARGE = 0x147,
        VARIABLES_LOADED = 0x148,
        MACRO_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 0x149,
        MACRO_ACTION_BLOCKED = 0x14A,
        START_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 0x14B,
        STOP_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 0x14C,
        PET_STABLE_SHOW = 0x14D,
        PET_STABLE_UPDATE = 0x14E,
        PET_STABLE_UPDATE_PAPERDOLL = 0x14F,
        PET_STABLE_CLOSED = 0x150,
        RAID_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x151,
        UPDATE_PENDING_MAIL = 0x152,
        UPDATE_INVENTORY_ALERTS = 0x153,
        UPDATE_INVENTORY_DURABILITY = 0x154,
        UPDATE_TRADESKILL_RECAST = 0x155,
        OPEN_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 0x156,
        UPDATE_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 0x157,
        START_LOOT_ROLL = 0x158,
        CANCEL_LOOT_ROLL = 0x159,
        CONFIRM_LOOT_ROLL = 0x15A,
        CONFIRM_DISENCHANT_ROLL = 0x15B,
        INSTANCE_BOOT_START = 0x15C,
        INSTANCE_BOOT_STOP = 0x15D,
        LEARNED_SPELL_IN_TAB = 0x15E,
        CONFIRM_TALENT_WIPE = 0x15F,
        CONFIRM_BINDER = 0x160,
        MAIL_FAILED = 0x161,
        CLOSE_INBOX_ITEM = 0x162,
        CONFIRM_SUMMON = 0x163,
        CANCEL_SUMMON = 0x164,
        BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 0x165,
        IGR_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 0x166,
        PLAYER_SKINNED = 0x167,
        TABARD_SAVE_PENDING = 0x168,
        UNIT_QUEST_LOG_CHANGED = 0x169,
        PLAYER_PVP_KILLS_CHANGED = 0x16A,
        PLAYER_PVP_RANK_CHANGED = 0x16B,
        INSPECT_HONOR_UPDATE = 0x16C,
        UPDATE_WORLD_STATES = 0x16D,
        AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_IN_RANGE = 0x16E,
        AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x16F,
        PLAYTIME_CHANGED = 0x170,
        UPDATE_LFG_TYPES = 0x171,
        UPDATE_LFG_LIST = 0x172,
        UPDATE_LFG_LIST_INCREMENTAL = 0x173,
        LFG_LIST_AVAILABILITY_UPDATE = 0x174,
        LFG_LIST_ACTIVE_ENTRY_UPDATE = 0x175,
        LFG_LIST_ENTRY_CREATION_FAILED = 0x176,
        LFG_LIST_SEARCH_RESULTS_RECEIVED = 0x177,
        LFG_LIST_SEARCH_RESULT_UPDATED = 0x178,
        LFG_LIST_SEARCH_FAILED = 0x179,
        LFG_LIST_APPLICANT_UPDATED = 0x17A,
        LFG_LIST_APPLICANT_LIST_UPDATED = 0x17B,
        LFG_LIST_JOINED_GROUP = 0x17C,
        LFG_LIST_ENTRY_EXPIRED_TOO_MANY_PLAYERS = 0x17D,
        LFG_LIST_ENTRY_EXPIRED_TIMEOUT = 0x17E,
        LFG_LIST_APPLICATION_STATUS_UPDATED = 0x17F,
        READY_CHECK = 0x180,
        READY_CHECK_CONFIRM = 0x181,
        READY_CHECK_FINISHED = 0x182,
        RAID_TARGET_UPDATE = 0x183,
        GMSURVEY_DISPLAY = 0x184,
        UPDATE_INSTANCE_INFO = 0x185,
        SOCKET_INFO_UPDATE = 0x186,
        SOCKET_INFO_ACCEPT = 0x187,
        SOCKET_INFO_SUCCESS = 0x188,
        SOCKET_INFO_CLOSE = 0x189,
        PETITION_VENDOR_SHOW = 0x18A,
        PETITION_VENDOR_CLOSED = 0x18B,
        PETITION_VENDOR_UPDATE = 0x18C,
        COMBAT_TEXT_UPDATE = 0x18D,
        QUEST_WATCH_UPDATE = 0x18E,
        QUEST_WATCH_LIST_CHANGED = 0x18F,
        QUEST_WATCH_OBJECTIVES_CHANGED = 0x190,
        KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x191,
        KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x192,
        KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x193,
        KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x194,
        KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x195,
        KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x196,
        KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SYSTEM_MOTD_UPDATED = 0x197,
        KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SERVER_MESSAGE = 0x198,
        KNOWN_TITLES_UPDATE = 0x199,
        NEW_TITLE_EARNED = 0x19A,
        OLD_TITLE_LOST = 0x19B,
        LFG_UPDATE = 0x19C,
        LFG_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 0x19D,
        LFG_PROPOSAL_SHOW = 0x19E,
        LFG_PROPOSAL_FAILED = 0x19F,
        LFG_PROPOSAL_SUCCEEDED = 0x1A0,
        LFG_ROLE_UPDATE = 0x1A1,
        LFG_ROLE_CHECK_UPDATE = 0x1A2,
        LFG_ROLE_CHECK_SHOW = 0x1A3,
        LFG_ROLE_CHECK_HIDE = 0x1A4,
        LFG_ROLE_CHECK_ROLE_CHOSEN = 0x1A5,
        LFG_QUEUE_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x1A6,
        LFG_BOOT_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 0x1A7,
        LFG_LOCK_INFO_RECEIVED = 0x1A8,
        LFG_UPDATE_RANDOM_INFO = 0x1A9,
        LFG_OFFER_CONTINUE = 0x1AA,
        LFG_OPEN_FROM_GOSSIP = 0x1AB,
        LFG_COMPLETION_REWARD = 0x1AC,
        LFG_INVALID_ERROR_MESSAGE = 0x1AD,
        LFG_ROLE_CHECK_DECLINED = 0x1AE,
        PARTY_LFG_RESTRICTED = 0x1AF,
        PLAYER_ROLES_ASSIGNED = 0x1B0,
        COMBAT_RATING_UPDATE = 0x1B1,
        MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED = 0x1B2,
        UPDATE_STEALTH = 0x1B3,
        ENABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 0x1B4,
        DISABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 0x1B5,
        VOICE_START = 0x1B6,
        VOICE_STOP = 0x1B7,
        CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_PARTY = 0x59,
        VOICE_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x1B8,
        VOICE_CHANNEL_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x1B9,
        CHAT_MSG_RESTRICTED = 0x79,
        UPDATE_FLOATING_CHAT_WINDOWS = 0x1BA,
        RAID_INSTANCE_WELCOME = 0x1BB,
        MOVIE_RECORDING_PROGRESS = 0x1BC,
        MOVIE_COMPRESSING_PROGRESS = 0x1BD,
        MOVIE_UNCOMPRESSED_MOVIE = 0x1BE,
        COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_UPDATE = 0x1E1,
        VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_START = 0x1BF,
        VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_STOP = 0x1C0,
        COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED = 0x1E0,
        GUILDBANKFRAME_OPENED = 0x1C1,
        GUILDBANKFRAME_CLOSED = 0x1C2,
        GUILDBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x1C3,
        GUILDBANK_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 0x1C4,
        GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TABS = 0x1C5,
        GUILDBANK_UPDATE_MONEY = 0x1C6,
        GUILDBANKLOG_UPDATE = 0x1C7,
        GUILDBANK_UPDATE_WITHDRAWMONEY = 0x1C8,
        GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TEXT = 0x1C9,
        GUILDBANK_TEXT_CHANGED = 0x1CA,
        CHANNEL_UI_UPDATE = 0x1CB,
        CHANNEL_COUNT_UPDATE = 0x1CC,
        CHANNEL_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x1CD,
        CHANNEL_VOICE_UPDATE = 0x1CE,
        CHANNEL_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x1CF,
        CHANNEL_PASSWORD_REQUEST = 0x1D0,
        CHANNEL_FLAGS_UPDATED = 0x1D1,
        VOICE_CHAT_ENABLED_UPDATE = 0x1D3,
        VOICE_SESSIONS_UPDATE = 0x1D2,
        VOICE_LEFT_SESSION = 0x1D4,
        INSPECT_READY = 0x1D5,
        VOICE_SELF_MUTE = 0x1D6,
        VOICE_PLATE_START = 0x1D7,
        VOICE_PLATE_STOP = 0x1D8,
        COMMENTATOR_MAP_UPDATE = 0x1DD,
        COMMENTATOR_ENTER_WORLD = 0x1DE,
        COMBAT_LOG_EVENT = 0x1DF,
        BARBER_SHOP_OPEN = 0x1E3,
        BARBER_SHOP_CLOSE = 0x1E4,
        BARBER_SHOP_SUCCESS = 0x1E5,
        BARBER_SHOP_APPEARANCE_APPLIED = 0x1E6,
        CALENDAR_UPDATE_INVITE_LIST = 0x1E7,
        CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_LIST = 0x1E8,
        CALENDAR_NEW_EVENT = 0x1E9,
        CALENDAR_OPEN_EVENT = 0x1EA,
        CALENDAR_CLOSE_EVENT = 0x1EB,
        CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT = 0x1EC,
        CALENDAR_UPDATE_PENDING_INVITES = 0x1ED,
        CALENDAR_EVENT_ALARM = 0x1EE,
        CALENDAR_UPDATE_ERROR = 0x1EF,
        CALENDAR_ACTION_PENDING = 0x1F0,
        CALENDAR_UPDATE_GUILD_EVENTS = 0x1F1,
        VEHICLE_ANGLE_SHOW = 0x1F2,
        VEHICLE_ANGLE_UPDATE = 0x1F3,
        VEHICLE_POWER_SHOW = 0x1F4,
        UNIT_ENTERING_VEHICLE = 0x1F5,
        UNIT_ENTERED_VEHICLE = 0x1F6,
        UNIT_EXITING_VEHICLE = 0x1F7,
        UNIT_EXITED_VEHICLE = 0x1F8,
        VEHICLE_PASSENGERS_CHANGED = 0x1F9,
        PLAYER_GAINS_VEHICLE_DATA = 0x1FA,
        PLAYER_LOSES_VEHICLE_DATA = 0x1FB,
        ARENA_SEASON_WORLD_STATE = 0x1D9,
        GUILD_EVENT_LOG_UPDATE = 0x1DA,
        GUILDTABARD_UPDATE = 0x1DB,
        SOUND_DEVICE_UPDATE = 0x1DC,
        PET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION = 0x1FC,
        BATTLEPET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION = 0x34C,
        LEVEL_GRANT_PROPOSED = 0x1FD,
        SYNCHRONIZE_SETTINGS = 0x1FE,
        PLAY_MOVIE = 0x1FF,
        RUNE_POWER_UPDATE = 0x200,
        RUNE_TYPE_UPDATE = 0x201,
        ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED = 0x202,
        CRITERIA_EARNED = 0x203,
        CRITERIA_COMPLETE = 0x204,
        CRITERIA_UPDATE = 0x205,
        RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_LIST = 0x206,
        PET_RENAMEABLE = 0x207,
        CURRENCY_DISPLAY_UPDATE = 0x208,
        COMPANION_LEARNED = 0x209,
        COMPANION_UNLEARNED = 0x20A,
        COMPANION_UPDATE = 0x20B,
        UNIT_THREAT_LIST_UPDATE = 0x20C,
        UNIT_THREAT_SITUATION_UPDATE = 0x20D,
        TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_UPDATE = 0x214,
        TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_LIST_CHANGED = 0x215,
        GLYPH_ADDED = 0x20E,
        GLYPH_REMOVED = 0x20F,
        GLYPH_UPDATED = 0x210,
        GLYPH_ENABLED = 0x211,
        GLYPH_DISABLED = 0x212,
        USE_GLYPH = 0x213,
        ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE = 0x216,
        INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENT_READY = 0x217,
        RAISED_AS_GHOUL = 0x218,
        PARTY_CONVERTED_TO_RAID = 0x219,
        PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_SHOW = 0x21A,
        PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_UPDATE_AVAILABLE = 0x21B,
        QUEST_ACCEPTED = 0x21C,
        QUEST_TURNED_IN = 0x21D,
        PLAYER_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED = 0x21E,
        PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = 0x21F,
        ACTIVE_TALENT_GROUP_CHANGED = 0x220,
        PLAYER_CHARACTER_UPGRADE_TALENT_COUNT_C = 0x221,
        PET_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED = 0x222,
        PREVIEW_TALENT_POINTS_CHANGED = 0x223,
        PREVIEW_TALENT_PRIMARY_TREE_CHANGED = 0x224,
        WEAR_EQUIPMENT_SET = 0x225,
        EQUIPMENT_SETS_CHANGED = 0x226,
        INSTANCE_LOCK_START = 0x227,
        INSTANCE_LOCK_STOP = 0x228,
        INSTANCE_LOCK_WARNING = 0x229,
        PLAYER_EQUIPMENT_CHANGED = 0x22A,
        ITEM_LOCKED = 0x22B,
        ITEM_UNLOCKED = 0x22C,
        TRADE_SKILL_FILTER_UPDATE = 0x22D,
        EQUIPMENT_SWAP_PENDING = 0x22E,
        EQUIPMENT_SWAP_FINISHED = 0x22F,
        NPC_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE = 0x230,
        UPDATE_MULTI_CAST_ACTIONBAR = 0x231,
        ENABLE_XP_GAIN = 0x232,
        DISABLE_XP_GAIN = 0x233,
        UPDATE_EXPANSION_LEVEL = 0x234,
        BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE = 0x235,
        BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED = 0x236,
        BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE = 0x237,
        BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING = 0x238,
        BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED = 0x239,
        BATTLEFIELD_MGR_DROP_TIMER_STARTED = 0x23A,
        BATTLEFIELD_MGR_DROP_TIMER_CANCELED = 0x23B,
        BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE = 0x23C,
        BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE = 0x23D,
        PVP_TYPES_ENABLED = 0x23E,
        WORLD_STATE_UI_TIMER_UPDATE = 0x23F,
        WORLD_STATE_TIMER_START = 0x240,
        WORLD_STATE_TIMER_STOP = 0x241,
        END_BOUND_TRADEABLE = 0x242,
        UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR_NAME_BY_CLASS = 0x243,
        GMRESPONSE_RECEIVED = 0x244,
        VEHICLE_UPDATE = 0x245,
        WOW_MOUSE_NOT_FOUND = 0x246,
        CHAT_COMBAT_MSG_ARENA_POINTS_GAIN = 0x247,
        MAIL_SUCCESS = 0x248,
        TALENTS_INVOLUNTARILY_RESET = 0x249,
        INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT = 0x24A,
        QUEST_POI_UPDATE = 0x24B,
        PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGED = 0x24C,
        CHAT_MSG_PARTY_LEADER = 0x24D,
        VOTE_KICK_REASON_NEEDED = 0x24E,
        ENABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 0x24F,
        DISABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 0x250,
        CHAT_MSG_TARGETICONS = 0x251,
        AUCTION_HOUSE_DISABLED = 0x252,
        AUCTION_MULTISELL_START = 0x253,
        AUCTION_MULTISELL_UPDATE = 0x254,
        AUCTION_MULTISELL_FAILURE = 0x255,
        PET_SPELL_POWER_UPDATE = 0x256,
        MASTERY_UPDATE = 0x282,
        AMPLIFY_UPDATE = 0x283,
        MULTISTRIKE_UPDATE = 0x284,
        READINESS_UPDATE = 0x285,
        SPEED_UPDATE = 0x286,
        LIFESTEAL_UPDATE = 0x287,
        AVOIDANCE_UPDATE = 0x288,
        STURDINESS_UPDATE = 0x289,
        CLEAVE_UPDATE = 0x28A,
        COMMENTATOR_PARTY_INFO_REQUEST = 0x28B,
        PLAYER_TRADE_CURRENCY = 0x291,
        TRADE_CURRENCY_CHANGED = 0x292,
        WEIGHTED_SPELL_UPDATED = 0x293,
        GUILD_XP_UPDATE = 0x294,
        GUILD_PERK_UPDATE = 0x295,
        GUILD_TRADESKILL_UPDATE = 0x296,
        UNIT_POWER = 0x297,
        UNIT_POWER_FREQUENT = 0x298,
        UNIT_MAXPOWER = 0x299,
        ENABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 0x29A,
        DISABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 0x29B,
        GUILD_RECIPE_KNOWN_BY_MEMBERS = 0x29C,
        ARTIFACT_UPDATE = 0x29D,
        ARTIFACT_HISTORY_READY = 0x29E,
        ARTIFACT_COMPLETE = 0x29F,
        ARTIFACT_DIG_SITE_UPDATED = 0x2A0,
        ARCHAEOLOGY_TOGGLE = 0x2A1,
        ARCHAEOLOGY_CLOSED = 0x2A2,
        ARTIFACT_DIGSITE_COMPLETE = 0x2A3,
        ARCHAEOLOGY_FIND_COMPLETE = 0x2A4,
        ARCHAEOLOGY_SURVEY_CAST = 0x2A5,
        SPELL_FLYOUT_UPDATE = 0x2A6,
        UNIT_CONNECTION = 0x2A7,
        UNIT_HEAL_PREDICTION = 0x2A8,
        ENTERED_DIFFERENT_INSTANCE_FROM_PARTY = 0x2A9,
        BN_CONNECTED = 0x257,
        BN_DISCONNECTED = 0x258,
        BN_SELF_ONLINE = 0x259,
        BN_SELF_OFFLINE = 0x25A,
        BN_FRIEND_LIST_SIZE_CHANGED = 0x25C,
        BN_FRIEND_INVITE_LIST_INITIALIZED = 0x25D,
        BN_FRIEND_INVITE_SEND_RESULT = 0x25E,
        BN_FRIEND_INVITE_ADDED = 0x25F,
        BN_FRIEND_INVITE_REMOVED = 0x260,
        BN_FRIEND_INFO_CHANGED = 0x261,
        BN_INFO_CHANGED = 0x25B,
        BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_CHANGED = 0x262,
        BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_LOADED = 0x263,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER = 0x264,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_INFORM = 0x265,
        BN_CHAT_WHISPER_UNDELIVERABLE = 0x266,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_JOINED = 0x267,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_LEFT = 0x268,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CLOSED = 0x269,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION = 0x26A,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_NOTICE = 0x26B,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_LIST = 0x26C,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_UNDELIVERABLE = 0x26D,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_BLOCKED = 0x26E,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_JOINED = 0x26F,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_LEFT = 0x270,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_UPDATED = 0x271,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_SUCCEEDED = 0x272,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_FAILED = 0x273,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_SUCCEEDED = 0x274,
        BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_FAILED = 0x275,
        BN_BLOCK_LIST_UPDATED = 0x276,
        BN_SYSTEM_MESSAGE = 0x277,
        BN_REQUEST_FOF_SUCCEEDED = 0x278,
        BN_REQUEST_FOF_FAILED = 0x279,
        BN_TOON_NAME_UPDATED = 0x27B,
        BN_NEW_PRESENCE = 0x27A,
        BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_ONLINE = 0x27C,
        BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_OFFLINE = 0x27D,
        BN_FRIEND_TOON_ONLINE = 0x27E,
        BN_FRIEND_TOON_OFFLINE = 0x27F,
        BN_MATURE_LANGUAGE_FILTER = 0x280,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_ALERT = 0x28C,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST = 0x28D,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST_INFO = 0x28E,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_CONVERSATION = 0x28F,
        CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_PLAYER_OFFLINE = 0x290,
        ROLE_CHANGED_INFORM = 0x2AA,
        GUILD_REWARDS_LIST = 0x2AB,
        ROLE_POLL_BEGIN = 0x2AC,
        REQUEST_CEMETERY_LIST_RESPONSE = 0x2AD,
        GUILD_NEWS_UPDATE = 0x2AF,
        WARGAME_REQUESTED = 0x2AE,
        CHAT_SERVER_DISCONNECTED = 0x2B0,
        CHAT_SERVER_RECONNECTED = 0x2B1,
        STREAMING_ICON = 0x2B2,
        RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_MEMBER_LIST = 0x2B3,
        SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_SHOW = 0x2B4,
        SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_HIDE = 0x2B5,
        SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_SHOW = 0x2B6,
        SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_HIDE = 0x2B7,
        UNIT_PHASE = 0x2B8,
        UNIT_POWER_BAR_SHOW = 0x2B9,
        UNIT_POWER_BAR_HIDE = 0x2BA,
        UNIT_POWER_BAR_TIMER_UPDATE = 0x2BB,
        GUILD_RANKS_UPDATE = 0x2BC,
        PVP_RATED_STATS_UPDATE = 0x2BD,
        PVP_REWARDS_UPDATE = 0x2BE,
        CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_GUILD_XP_GAIN = 0x2BF,
        UNIT_GUILD_LEVEL = 0x2C0,
        GUILD_PARTY_STATE_UPDATED = 0x2C1,
        GET_ITEM_INFO_RECEIVED = 0x2C2,
        MAX_SPELL_START_RECOVERY_OFFSET_CHANGED = 0x2C3,
        UNIT_HEALTH_FREQUENT = 0x2C4,
        GUILD_REP_UPDATED = 0x2C5,
        BN_BLOCK_FAILED_TOO_MANY = 0x2C6,
        SPELL_PUSHED_TO_ACTIONBAR = 0x2C7,
        START_TIMER = 0x2C8,
        LF_GUILD_POST_UPDATED = 0x2C9,
        LF_GUILD_BROWSE_UPDATED = 0x2CA,
        LF_GUILD_RECRUITS_UPDATED = 0x2CB,
        LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_UPDATED = 0x2CC,
        LF_GUILD_RECRUIT_LIST_CHANGED = 0x2CD,
        LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_CHANGED = 0x2CE,
        GUILD_CHALLENGE_UPDATED = 0x2CF,
        GUILD_CHALLENGE_COMPLETED = 0x2D0,
        RESTRICTED_ACCOUNT_WARNING = 0x2D1,
        EJ_LOOT_DATA_RECIEVED = 0x2D2,
        EJ_DIFFICULTY_UPDATE = 0x2D3,
        COMPACT_UNIT_FRAME_PROFILES_LOADED = 0x2D4,
        CONFIRM_BEFORE_USE = 0x2D5,
        CLEAR_BOSS_EMOTES = 0x2D6,
        INCOMING_RESURRECT_CHANGED = 0x2D7,
        TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_MONEY = 0x2D8,
        TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_LEVEL = 0x2D9,
        REQUIRED_GUILD_RENAME_RESULT = 0x2DA,
        GUILD_RENAME_REQUIRED = 0x2DB,
        TRANSMOGRIFY_OPEN = 0x2DC,
        TRANSMOGRIFY_CLOSE = 0x2DD,
        TRANSMOGRIFY_UPDATE = 0x2DE,
        TRANSMOGRIFY_SUCCESS = 0x2DF,
        TRANSMOGRIFY_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x2E0,
        VOID_STORAGE_OPEN = 0x2E1,
        VOID_STORAGE_CLOSE = 0x2E2,
        VOID_STORAGE_UPDATE = 0x2E3,
        VOID_STORAGE_CONTENTS_UPDATE = 0x2E4,
        VOID_STORAGE_DEPOSIT_UPDATE = 0x2E5,
        VOID_TRANSFER_DONE = 0x2E6,
        VOID_DEPOSIT_WARNING = 0x2E7,
        INVENTORY_SEARCH_UPDATE = 0x2E8,
        PLAYER_REPORT_SUBMITTED = 0x2E9,
        SOR_BY_TEXT_UPDATED = 0x2EA,
        SOR_COUNTS_UPDATED = 0x2F0,
        MISSING_OUT_ON_LOOT = 0x2EB,
        INELIGIBLE_FOR_LOOT = 0x2EC,
        SHOW_FACTION_SELECT_UI = 0x2ED,
        NEUTRAL_FACTION_SELECT_RESULT = 0x2EE,
        SOR_START_EXPERIENCE_INCOMPLETE = 0x2EF,
        SELF_RES_SPELL_CHANGED = 0x2F1,
        SESSION_TIME_ALERT = 0x2F2,
        PET_JOURNAL_LIST_UPDATE = 0x2F3,
        PET_JOURNAL_PET_DELETED = 0x331,
        PET_JOURNAL_PET_REVOKED = 0x332,
        PET_JOURNAL_PET_RESTORED = 0x333,
        PET_JOURNAL_CAGE_FAILED = 0x334,
        PET_JOURNAL_PETS_HEALED = 0x33D,
        PET_JOURNAL_TRAP_LEVEL_SET = 0x33F,
        BATTLE_PET_CURSOR_CLEAR = 0x2F4,
        MOUNT_CURSOR_CLEAR = 0x2F5,
        GROUP_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x2F6,
        GROUP_JOINED = 0x2F7,
        PVP_POWER_UPDATE = 0x2F8,
        PET_BATTLE_OPENING_START = 0x2F9,
        PET_BATTLE_OPENING_DONE = 0x2FA,
        PET_BATTLE_HEALTH_CHANGED = 0x2FB,
        PET_BATTLE_MAX_HEALTH_CHANGED = 0x2FC,
        PET_BATTLE_TURN_STARTED = 0x2FD,
        PET_BATTLE_PET_CHANGED = 0x2FE,
        PET_BATTLE_ABILITY_CHANGED = 0x2FF,
        PET_BATTLE_CAPTURED = 0x300,
        PET_BATTLE_XP_CHANGED = 0x301,
        PET_BATTLE_LEVEL_CHANGED = 0x302,
        PET_BATTLE_FINAL_ROUND = 0x303,
        PET_BATTLE_OVER = 0x304,
        PET_BATTLE_CLOSE = 0x305,
        PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_RESULTS = 0x306,
        PET_BATTLE_PET_TYPE_CHANGED = 0x311,
        PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_PLAYBACK_COMPLETE = 0x307,
        PET_BATTLE_ACTION_SELECTED = 0x308,
        PET_BATTLE_AURA_APPLIED = 0x309,
        PET_BATTLE_AURA_CHANGED = 0x30A,
        PET_BATTLE_AURA_CANCELED = 0x30B,
        PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUESTED = 0x30C,
        PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUEST_CANCEL = 0x30D,
        PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSE_MATCH = 0x30E,
        PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_DECLINED = 0x30F,
        PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_ACCEPTED = 0x310,
        CHALLENGE_MODE_MAPS_UPDATE = 0x312,
        CHALLENGE_MODE_COMPLETED = 0x313,
        CHALLENGE_MODE_NEW_RECORD = 0x314,
        CHALLENGE_MODE_LEADERS_UPDATE = 0x315,
        SPELL_CONFIRMATION_PROMPT = 0x316,
        SPELL_CONFIRMATION_TIMEOUT = 0x317,
        BONUS_ROLL_ACTIVATE = 0x318,
        BONUS_ROLL_DEACTIVATE = 0x319,
        BONUS_ROLL_STARTED = 0x31A,
        BONUS_ROLL_FAILED = 0x31B,
        BONUS_ROLL_RESULT = 0x31C,
        SHOW_LOOT_TOAST = 0x31D,
        SHOW_LOOT_TOAST_UPGRADE = 0x31E,
        SHOW_PVP_FACTION_LOOT_TOAST = 0x31F,
        BLACK_MARKET_OPEN = 0x320,
        BLACK_MARKET_CLOSE = 0x321,
        BLACK_MARKET_UNAVAILABLE = 0x322,
        BLACK_MARKET_ITEM_UPDATE = 0x323,
        BLACK_MARKET_BID_RESULT = 0x324,
        BLACK_MARKET_OUTBID = 0x325,
        BLACK_MARKET_WON = 0x326,
        QUICK_TICKET_SYSTEM_STATUS = 0x327,
        ITEM_RESTORATION_BUTTON_STATUS = 0x328,
        QUICK_TICKET_THROTTLE_CHANGED = 0x329,
        LOOT_ITEM_AVAILABLE = 0x32A,
        LOOT_ROLLS_COMPLETE = 0x32B,
        LOOT_ITEM_ROLL_WON = 0x32C,
        SCENARIO_UPDATE = 0x32D,
        SCENARIO_CRITERIA_UPDATE = 0x32E,
        SCENARIO_POI_UPDATE = 0x32F,
        SCENARIO_COMPLETED = 0x330,
        LOOT_HISTORY_FULL_UPDATE = 0x335,
        LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_COMPLETE = 0x336,
        LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_CHANGED = 0x337,
        LOOT_HISTORY_AUTO_SHOW = 0x338,
        ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_OPENED = 0x339,
        ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_CLOSED = 0x33A,
        ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_SET_ITEM = 0x33B,
        ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_UPDATE = 0x33C,
        PET_JOURNAL_NEW_BATTLE_SLOT = 0x33E,
        UNIT_OTHER_PARTY_CHANGED = 0x340,
        BATTLETAG_INVITE_SHOW = 0x281,
        ARENA_PREP_OPPONENT_SPECIALIZATIONS = 0x341,
        PET_JOURNAL_AUTO_SLOTTED_PET = 0x342,
        PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_STATUS = 0x343,
        SPELL_POWER_CHANGED = 0x344,
        SCRIPT_ACHIEVEMENT_PLAYER_NAME = 0x345,
        NEW_WMO_CHUNK = 0x346,
        LOSS_OF_CONTROL_ADDED = 0x348,
        LOSS_OF_CONTROL_UPDATE = 0x349,
        QUEST_CHOICE_UPDATE = 0x34A,
        QUEST_CHOICE_CLOSE = 0x34B,
        PET_BATTLE_LOOT_RECEIVED = 0x347,
        UNIT_ABSORB_AMOUNT_CHANGED = 0x34D,
        UNIT_HEAL_ABSORB_AMOUNT_CHANGED = 0x34E,
        LFG_BONUS_FACTION_ID_UPDATED = 0x34F,
        MAP_BAR_UPDATE = 0x350,
        LOADING_SCREEN_ENABLED = 0x351,
        LOADING_SCREEN_DISABLED = 0x352,
        BATTLEGROUND_POINTS_UPDATE = 0x353,
        BATTLEGROUND_OBJECTIVES_UPDATE = 0x354,
        PLAYER_LOOT_SPEC_UPDATED = 0x355,
        PVP_ROLE_UPDATE = 0x356,
        SIMPLE_BROWSER_WEB_PROXY_FAILED = 0x357,
        SIMPLE_BROWSER_WEB_ERROR = 0x358,
        VIGNETTE_ADDED = 0x359,
        VIGNETTE_REMOVED = 0x35A,
        PLAYER_STARTED_MOVING = 0x362,
        PLAYER_STOPPED_MOVING = 0x363,
        ENCOUNTER_START = 0x35B,
        ENCOUNTER_END = 0x35C,
        INSTANCE_GROUP_SIZE_CHANGED = 0x35D,
        SUPER_TRACKED_QUEST_CHANGED = 0x35E,
        PROVING_GROUNDS_SCORE_UPDATE = 0x35F,
        PRODUCT_CHOICE_UPDATE = 0x360,
        RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_SYSTEM_STATUS = 0x361,
        RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_INVITATION_FAILED = 0x364,
        RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_INVITER_FRIEND_ADDED = 0x365,
        RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_CAN_EMAIL = 0x366,
        LUA_WARNING = 0x367,
        BN_CHAT_MSG_ADDON = 0x368,
        MOUNT_JOURNAL_USABILITY_CHANGED = 0x369,
        QUEST_REMOVED = 0x36A,
        TASK_PROGRESS_UPDATE = 0x36B,
        GARRISON_UPDATE = 0x36C,
        GARRISON_BUILDING_UPDATE = 0x36D,
        GARRISON_BUILDING_PLACED = 0x36E,
        GARRISON_BUILDING_REMOVED = 0x36F,
        GARRISON_BUILDING_LIST_UPDATE = 0x370,
        GARRISON_BUILDING_ERROR = 0x371,
        GARRISON_ARCHITECT_OPENED = 0x372,
        GARRISON_ARCHITECT_CLOSED = 0x373,
        GARRISON_TRADESKILL_NPC_CLOSED = 0x395,
        GARRISON_MISSION_NPC_OPENED = 0x374,
        GARRISON_MISSION_NPC_CLOSED = 0x375,
        GARRISON_BUILDING_ACTIVATED = 0x376,
        GARRISON_BUILDING_ACTIVATABLE = 0x377,
        GARRISON_MONUMENT_SHOW_UI = 0x38F,
        GARRISON_MONUMENT_CLOSE_UI = 0x390,
        GARRISON_MONUMENT_LIST_LOADED = 0x391,
        GARRISON_MONUMENT_SELECTED_TROPHY_ID_LO = 0x398,
        GARRISON_MONUMENT_REPLACED = 0x392,
        GARRISON_MISSION_LIST_UPDATE = 0x378,
        GARRISON_MISSION_STARTED = 0x379,
        GARRISON_MISSION_COMPLETED = 0x37A,
        GARRISON_MISSION_FINISHED = 0x37B,
        GARRISON_MISSION_BONUS_ROLL_COMPLETE = 0x37C,
        GARRISON_MISSION_BONUS_ROLL_LOOT = 0x37D,
        GARRISON_FOLLOWER_LIST_UPDATE = 0x37E,
        GARRISON_FOLLOWER_ADDED = 0x37F,
        GARRISON_FOLLOWER_REMOVED = 0x380,
        GARRISON_FOLLOWER_XP_CHANGED = 0x381,
        GARRISON_SHOW_LANDING_PAGE = 0x382,
        GARRISON_HIDE_LANDING_PAGE = 0x383,
        GARRISON_LANDINGPAGE_SHIPMENTS = 0x384,
        SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_OPENED = 0x385,
        SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_CLOSED = 0x386,
        SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_INFO = 0x387,
        SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_REAGENT_UPDATE = 0x388,
        SHIPMENT_UPDATE = 0x389,
        GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_NPC_OPENED = 0x38A,
        GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_NPC_CLOSED = 0x38B,
        GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_FOLLOWERS_GENERATE = 0x38C,
        GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_READY = 0x38D,
        GARRISON_RECRUIT_FOLLOWER_RESULT = 0x38E,
        QUESTLINE_UPDATE = 0x393,
        QUESTTASK_UPDATE = 0x394,
        TOYS_UPDATED = 0x396,
        HEIRLOOMS_UPDATED = 0x397,
        CHARACTER_UPGRADE_SPELL_TIER_SET = 0x399,
        GARRISON_USE_PARTY_GARRISON_CHANGED = 0x39A,
        GARRISON_BUILDINGS_SWAPPED = 0x39B,
        GARRISON_RECALL_PORTAL_LAST_USED_TIME = 0x39C,
        GARRISON_RECALL_PORTAL_USED = 0x39D,
        GARRISON_INVASION_AVAILABLE = 0x39E,
        GARRISON_INVASION_UNAVAILABLE = 0x39F,
        GARRISON_UPGRADEABLE_RESULT = 0x3A0,
        SET_GLUE_SCREEN = 0x3A1,
        START_GLUE_MUSIC = 0x3A2,
        DISCONNECTED_FROM_SERVER = 0x3A3,
        OPEN_STATUS_DIALOG = 0x3A4,
        UPDATE_STATUS_DIALOG = 0x3A5,
        CLOSE_STATUS_DIALOG = 0x3A6,
        ADDON_LIST_UPDATE = 0x3A7,
        CHARACTER_LIST_UPDATE = 0x3A8,
        UPDATE_SELECTED_CHARACTER = 0x3A9,
        OPEN_REALM_LIST = 0x3AA,
        GET_PREFERRED_REALM_INFO = 0x3AB,
        UPDATE_SELECTED_RACE = 0x3AC,
        SELECT_LAST_CHARACTER = 0x3AD,
        SELECT_FIRST_CHARACTER = 0x3AE,
        GLUE_SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED = 0x3AF,
        GLUE_SCREENSHOT_FAILED = 0x3B0,
        PATCH_UPDATE_PROGRESS = 0x3B1,
        PATCH_DOWNLOADED = 0x3B2,
        SUGGEST_REALM = 0x3B3,
        SUGGEST_REALM_WRONG_PVP = 0x3B4,
        SUGGEST_REALM_WRONG_CATEGORY = 0x3B5,
        SHOW_SERVER_ALERT = 0x3B6,
        FRAMES_LOADED = 0x3B7,
        FORCE_RENAME_CHARACTER = 0x3B8,
        FORCE_DECLINE_CHARACTER = 0x3B9,
        SHOW_SURVEY_NOTIFICATION = 0x3BA,
        PLAYER_ENTER_PIN = 0x3BB,
        CLIENT_ACCOUNT_MISMATCH = 0x3BC,
        PLAYER_ENTER_MATRIX = 0x3BD,
        SCANDLL_ERROR = 0x3BE,
        SCANDLL_DOWNLOADING = 0x3BF,
        SCANDLL_FINISHED = 0x3C0,
        SERVER_SPLIT_NOTICE = 0x3C1,
        TIMER_ALERT = 0x3C2,
        ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_AVAILABLE = 0x3C3,
        ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_HEADERS_LOADED = 0x3C4,
        ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_BODY_LOADED = 0x3C5,
        CLIENT_TRIAL = 0x3C6,
        PLAYER_ENTER_TOKEN = 0x3C7,
        GAME_ACCOUNTS_UPDATED = 0x3C8,
        CLIENT_CONVERTED = 0x3C9,
        RANDOM_CHARACTER_NAME_RESULT = 0x3CA,
        ACCOUNT_DATA_INITIALIZED = 0x3CB,
        GLUE_UPDATE_EXPANSION_LEVEL = 0x3CC,
        DISPLAY_PROMOTION = 0x3CD,
        LAUNCHER_LOGIN_STATUS_CHANGED = 0x3CE,
        LOGIN_STARTED = 0x3CF,
        LOGIN_STOPPED = 0x3D0,
        SCREEN_FIRST_DISPLAYED = 0x3D1,
        CHARACTER_UPGRADE_STARTED = 0x3D2,
        CHARACTER_UPGRADE_COMPLETE = 0x3D4,
        CHARACTER_UPGRADE_ABORTED = 0x3D3,
        CHAR_RESTORE_COMPLETE = 0x3D5,
        ACCOUNT_CHARACTER_LIST_RECIEVED = 0x3D6,
        ACCOUNT_DATA_RESTORED = 0x3D7,
        CHARACTER_UNDELETE_STATUS_CHANGED = 0x3D8,
        CHARACTER_UNDELETE_FINISHED = 0x3D9,
        STORE_PRODUCTS_UPDATED = 0x3DA,
        STORE_CONFIRM_PURCHASE = 0x3DB,
        STORE_STATUS_CHANGED = 0x3DC,
        STORE_PRODUCT_DELIVERED = 0x3DD,
        STORE_PURCHASE_LIST_UPDATED = 0x3DE,
        STORE_PURCHASE_ERROR = 0x3DF,
        AUTH_CHALLENGE_UI_INVALID = 0x3E1,
        AUTH_CHALLENGE_FINISHED = 0x3E2,
        STORE_ORDER_INITIATION_FAILED = 0x3E0,
        ADDON_LOADED = 0x3E3,
        ADDON_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 0x3E4,
        ADDON_ACTION_BLOCKED = 0x3E5,
        UI_SCALE_CHANGED = 0x3E6,
        DISPLAY_SIZE_CHANGED = 0x3E7,
        PRODUCT_ASSIGN_TO_TARGET_FAILED = 0x3E8,
        PRODUCT_DISTRIBUTIONS_UPDATED = 0x3E9,
    };
```


I hope this helps someone, and now you can listen to WoWEvents when using fully injected managed code.

Enjoy!

----------


## Sacred

You forgot give credits to JuJuBoSc.

----------


## -Ryuk-

> You forgot give credits to JuJuBoSc.


What for?
(filler)

----------


## hamburger12

All events for 5.4.8:



```
      WowEvent[1] = "EVENT_UNIT_PET";
      WowEvent[2] = "EVENT_UNIT_TARGET";
      WowEvent[3] = "EVENT_UNIT_HEALTH";
      WowEvent[4] = "EVENT_UNIT_MAXHEALTH";
      WowEvent[5] = "EVENT_UNIT_DISPLAYPOWER";
      WowEvent[6] = "EVENT_UNIT_FACTION";
      WowEvent[7] = "EVENT_UNIT_LEVEL";
      WowEvent[8] = "EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE";
      WowEvent[9] = "EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED";
      WowEvent[11] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELL_HASTE";
      WowEvent[12] = "EVENT_UNIT_FLAGS";
      WowEvent[13] = "EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES";
      WowEvent[14] = "EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER";
      WowEvent[15] = "EVENT_UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE";
      WowEvent[16] = "EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER";
      WowEvent[10] = "EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE";
      WowEvent[17] = "EVENT_UNIT_MANA";
      WowEvent[18] = "EVENT_UNIT_STATS";
      WowEvent[19] = "EVENT_UNIT_AURA";
      WowEvent[20] = "EVENT_UNIT_COMBAT";
      WowEvent[21] = "EVENT_UNIT_NAME_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[22] = "EVENT_UNIT_PORTRAIT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[23] = "EVENT_UNIT_MODEL_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[24] = "EVENT_UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[25] = "EVENT_UNIT_CLASSIFICATION_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[26] = "EVENT_UNIT_COMBO_POINTS";
      WowEvent[27] = "EVENT_UNIT_TARGETABLE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[28] = "EVENT_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[29] = "EVENT_PLAYER_XP_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[30] = "EVENT_PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED";
      WowEvent[31] = "EVENT_PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED";
      WowEvent[32] = "EVENT_PLAYER_AURAS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[33] = "EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT";
      WowEvent[34] = "EVENT_PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT";
      WowEvent[35] = "EVENT_PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[36] = "EVENT_PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[37] = "EVENT_PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST";
      WowEvent[38] = "EVENT_PLAYER_CONTROL_GAINED";
      WowEvent[39] = "EVENT_PLAYER_FARSIGHT_FOCUS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[40] = "EVENT_PLAYER_LEVEL_UP";
      WowEvent[41] = "EVENT_PLAYER_MONEY";
      WowEvent[42] = "EVENT_PLAYER_DAMAGE_DONE_MODS";
      WowEvent[43] = "EVENT_PLAYER_TOTEM_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[44] = "EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[45] = "EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED_INDOORS";
      WowEvent[46] = "EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED_NEW_AREA";
      WowEvent[47] = "EVENT_MINIMAP_UPDATE_ZOOM";
      WowEvent[48] = "EVENT_MINIMAP_UPDATE_TRACKING";
      WowEvent[49] = "EVENT_SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED";
      WowEvent[50] = "EVENT_SCREENSHOT_FAILED";
      WowEvent[51] = "EVENT_ACTIONBAR_SHOWGRID";
      WowEvent[52] = "EVENT_ACTIONBAR_HIDEGRID";
      WowEvent[53] = "EVENT_ACTIONBAR_PAGE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[54] = "EVENT_ACTIONBAR_SLOT_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[55] = "EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE";
      WowEvent[56] = "EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_USABLE";
      WowEvent[57] = "EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN";
      WowEvent[58] = "EVENT_UPDATE_SUMMONPETS_ACTION";
      WowEvent[59] = "EVENT_UPDATE_BONUS_ACTIONBAR";
      WowEvent[60] = "EVENT_UPDATE_OVERRIDE_ACTIONBAR";
      WowEvent[61] = "EVENT_UPDATE_EXTRA_ACTIONBAR";
      WowEvent[62] = "EVENT_UPDATE_VEHICLE_ACTIONBAR";
      WowEvent[63] = "EVENT_UPDATE_POSSESS_BAR";
      WowEvent[64] = "EVENT_PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[65] = "EVENT_PARTY_LEADER_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[66] = "EVENT_PARTY_MEMBER_ENABLE";
      WowEvent[67] = "EVENT_PARTY_MEMBER_DISABLE";
      WowEvent[68] = "EVENT_PARTY_LOOT_METHOD_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[69] = "EVENT_SYSMSG";
      WowEvent[70] = "EVENT_UI_ERROR_MESSAGE";
      WowEvent[71] = "EVENT_UI_INFO_MESSAGE";
      WowEvent[72] = "EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR";
      WowEvent[73] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_ADDON";
      WowEvent[74] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SYSTEM";
      WowEvent[75] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SAY";
      WowEvent[76] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PARTY";
      WowEvent[77] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID";
      WowEvent[78] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_GUILD";
      WowEvent[79] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_OFFICER";
      WowEvent[80] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_YELL";
      WowEvent[81] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_WHISPER";
      WowEvent[82] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_WHISPER_INFORM";
      WowEvent[83] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_EMOTE";
      WowEvent[84] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TEXT_EMOTE";
      WowEvent[85] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_SAY";
      WowEvent[87] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_YELL";
      WowEvent[88] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_WHISPER";
      WowEvent[89] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_EMOTE";
      WowEvent[90] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL";
      WowEvent[91] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_JOIN";
      WowEvent[92] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LEAVE";
      WowEvent[93] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LIST";
      WowEvent[94] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE";
      WowEvent[95] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE_USER";
      WowEvent[96] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_AFK";
      WowEvent[97] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_DND";
      WowEvent[98] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_IGNORED";
      WowEvent[99] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SKILL";
      WowEvent[100] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_LOOT";
      WowEvent[101] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CURRENCY";
      WowEvent[102] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONEY";
      WowEvent[103] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_OPENING";
      WowEvent[104] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TRADESKILLS";
      WowEvent[105] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PET_INFO";
      WowEvent[106] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_MISC_INFO";
      WowEvent[107] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN";
      WowEvent[108] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_HONOR_GAIN";
      WowEvent[109] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE";
      WowEvent[110] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_NEUTRAL";
      WowEvent[111] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_ALLIANCE";
      WowEvent[112] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_HORDE";
      WowEvent[113] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_LEADER";
      WowEvent[114] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_WARNING";
      WowEvent[115] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER";
      WowEvent[116] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE";
      WowEvent[117] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_FILTERED";
      WowEvent[120] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_ACHIEVEMENT";
      WowEvent[121] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_GUILD_ACHIEVEMENT";
      WowEvent[122] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_COMBAT_LOG";
      WowEvent[123] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_INFO";
      WowEvent[124] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_INSTANCE_CHAT";
      WowEvent[125] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_INSTANCE_CHAT_LEADER";
      WowEvent[126] = "EVENT_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER";
      WowEvent[127] = "EVENT_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE";
      WowEvent[128] = "EVENT_QUEST_BOSS_EMOTE";
      WowEvent[129] = "EVENT_LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[130] = "EVENT_TIME_PLAYED_MSG";
      WowEvent[131] = "EVENT_SPELLS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[132] = "EVENT_CURRENT_SPELL_CAST_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[133] = "EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_COOLDOWN";
      WowEvent[134] = "EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_USABLE";
      WowEvent[135] = "EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_CHARGES";
      WowEvent[136] = "EVENT_CHARACTER_POINTS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[137] = "EVENT_SKILL_LINES_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[138] = "EVENT_ITEM_PUSH";
      WowEvent[139] = "EVENT_LOOT_OPENED";
      WowEvent[140] = "EVENT_LOOT_SLOT_CLEARED";
      WowEvent[141] = "EVENT_LOOT_SLOT_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[142] = "EVENT_LOOT_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[143] = "EVENT_PLAYER_LOGIN";
      WowEvent[144] = "EVENT_PLAYER_LOGOUT";
      WowEvent[145] = "EVENT_PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD";
      WowEvent[460] = "EVENT_PLAYER_ENTERING_BATTLEGROUND";
      WowEvent[146] = "EVENT_PLAYER_LEAVING_WORLD";
      WowEvent[147] = "EVENT_PLAYER_ALIVE";
      WowEvent[148] = "EVENT_PLAYER_DEAD";
      WowEvent[149] = "EVENT_PLAYER_CAMPING";
      WowEvent[150] = "EVENT_PLAYER_QUITING";
      WowEvent[151] = "EVENT_LOGOUT_CANCEL";
      WowEvent[153] = "EVENT_PARTY_INVITE_REQUEST";
      WowEvent[154] = "EVENT_PARTY_INVITE_CANCEL";
      WowEvent[155] = "EVENT_GUILD_INVITE_REQUEST";
      WowEvent[156] = "EVENT_GUILD_INVITE_CANCEL";
      WowEvent[157] = "EVENT_GUILD_MOTD";
      WowEvent[158] = "EVENT_TRADE_REQUEST";
      WowEvent[159] = "EVENT_TRADE_REQUEST_CANCEL";
      WowEvent[152] = "EVENT_RESURRECT_REQUEST";
      WowEvent[160] = "EVENT_LOOT_BIND_CONFIRM";
      WowEvent[161] = "EVENT_EQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM";
      WowEvent[162] = "EVENT_AUTOEQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM";
      WowEvent[163] = "EVENT_USE_BIND_CONFIRM";
      WowEvent[164] = "EVENT_DELETE_ITEM_CONFIRM";
      WowEvent[165] = "EVENT_CURSOR_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[166] = "EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN";
      WowEvent[167] = "EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_TRANSLATION";
      WowEvent[168] = "EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_READY";
      WowEvent[169] = "EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[170] = "EVENT_GOSSIP_SHOW";
      WowEvent[171] = "EVENT_GOSSIP_CONFIRM";
      WowEvent[172] = "EVENT_GOSSIP_CONFIRM_CANCEL";
      WowEvent[173] = "EVENT_GOSSIP_ENTER_CODE";
      WowEvent[174] = "EVENT_GOSSIP_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[175] = "EVENT_QUEST_GREETING";
      WowEvent[176] = "EVENT_QUEST_DETAIL";
      WowEvent[177] = "EVENT_QUEST_PROGRESS";
      WowEvent[178] = "EVENT_QUEST_COMPLETE";
      WowEvent[179] = "EVENT_QUEST_FINISHED";
      WowEvent[180] = "EVENT_QUEST_ITEM_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[181] = "EVENT_QUEST_AUTOCOMPLETE";
      WowEvent[182] = "EVENT_TAXIMAP_OPENED";
      WowEvent[183] = "EVENT_TAXIMAP_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[184] = "EVENT_QUEST_LOG_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[185] = "EVENT_TRAINER_SHOW";
      WowEvent[186] = "EVENT_TRAINER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[187] = "EVENT_TRAINER_DESCRIPTION_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[188] = "EVENT_TRAINER_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[189] = "EVENT_CVAR_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[190] = "EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_SHOW";
      WowEvent[191] = "EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[192] = "EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_NAME_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[193] = "EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_CLOSE";
      WowEvent[194] = "EVENT_MERCHANT_SHOW";
      WowEvent[195] = "EVENT_MERCHANT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[196] = "EVENT_MERCHANT_FILTER_ITEM_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[197] = "EVENT_MERCHANT_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[198] = "EVENT_TRADE_SHOW";
      WowEvent[199] = "EVENT_TRADE_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[200] = "EVENT_TRADE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[201] = "EVENT_TRADE_ACCEPT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[202] = "EVENT_TRADE_TARGET_ITEM_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[203] = "EVENT_TRADE_PLAYER_ITEM_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[204] = "EVENT_TRADE_MONEY_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[205] = "EVENT_PLAYER_TRADE_MONEY";
      WowEvent[206] = "EVENT_BAG_OPEN";
      WowEvent[207] = "EVENT_BAG_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[208] = "EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_DELAYED";
      WowEvent[209] = "EVENT_BAG_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[210] = "EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN";
      WowEvent[211] = "EVENT_LOCALPLAYER_PET_RENAMED";
      WowEvent[212] = "EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK";
      WowEvent[213] = "EVENT_UNIT_DEFENSE";
      WowEvent[214] = "EVENT_PET_ATTACK_START";
      WowEvent[215] = "EVENT_PET_ATTACK_STOP";
      WowEvent[216] = "EVENT_UPDATE_MOUSEOVER_UNIT";
      WowEvent[217] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT";
      WowEvent[218] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_START";
      WowEvent[219] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_STOP";
      WowEvent[220] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED";
      WowEvent[221] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED_QUIET";
      WowEvent[222] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED";
      WowEvent[223] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_DELAYED";
      WowEvent[224] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED";
      WowEvent[225] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_START";
      WowEvent[226] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[227] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_STOP";
      WowEvent[228] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTIBLE";
      WowEvent[229] = "EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_NOT_INTERRUPTIBLE";
      WowEvent[230] = "EVENT_PLAYER_GUILD_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[231] = "EVENT_QUEST_ACCEPT_CONFIRM";
      WowEvent[232] = "EVENT_PLAYERBANKSLOTS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[233] = "EVENT_BANKFRAME_OPENED";
      WowEvent[234] = "EVENT_BANKFRAME_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[235] = "EVENT_PLAYERBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[236] = "EVENT_FRIENDLIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[237] = "EVENT_IGNORELIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[238] = "EVENT_MUTELIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[240] = "EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN";
      WowEvent[239] = "EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[241] = "EVENT_PET_BAR_SHOWGRID";
      WowEvent[242] = "EVENT_PET_BAR_HIDEGRID";
      WowEvent[243] = "EVENT_PET_BAR_HIDE";
      WowEvent[244] = "EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE_USABLE";
      WowEvent[245] = "EVENT_MINIMAP_PING";
      WowEvent[246] = "EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_START";
      WowEvent[247] = "EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_PAUSE";
      WowEvent[248] = "EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_STOP";
      WowEvent[249] = "EVENT_WORLD_MAP_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[250] = "EVENT_AUTOFOLLOW_BEGIN";
      WowEvent[251] = "EVENT_AUTOFOLLOW_END";
      WowEvent[252] = "EVENT_CINEMATIC_START";
      WowEvent[253] = "EVENT_CINEMATIC_STOP";
      WowEvent[254] = "EVENT_UPDATE_FACTION";
      WowEvent[255] = "EVENT_CLOSE_WORLD_MAP";
      WowEvent[256] = "EVENT_OPEN_TABARD_FRAME";
      WowEvent[257] = "EVENT_CLOSE_TABARD_FRAME";
      WowEvent[258] = "EVENT_TABARD_CANSAVE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[259] = "EVENT_GUILD_REGISTRAR_SHOW";
      WowEvent[260] = "EVENT_GUILD_REGISTRAR_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[261] = "EVENT_DUEL_REQUESTED";
      WowEvent[262] = "EVENT_DUEL_OUTOFBOUNDS";
      WowEvent[263] = "EVENT_DUEL_INBOUNDS";
      WowEvent[264] = "EVENT_DUEL_FINISHED";
      WowEvent[265] = "EVENT_TUTORIAL_TRIGGER";
      WowEvent[266] = "EVENT_PET_DISMISS_START";
      WowEvent[267] = "EVENT_UPDATE_BINDINGS";
      WowEvent[268] = "EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORMS";
      WowEvent[269] = "EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM";
      WowEvent[270] = "EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_USABLE";
      WowEvent[271] = "EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_COOLDOWN";
      WowEvent[272] = "EVENT_WHO_LIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[273] = "EVENT_PETITION_SHOW";
      WowEvent[274] = "EVENT_PETITION_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[275] = "EVENT_EXECUTE_CHAT_LINE";
      WowEvent[276] = "EVENT_UPDATE_MACROS";
      WowEvent[277] = "EVENT_UPDATE_TICKET";
      WowEvent[278] = "EVENT_UPDATE_WEB_TICKET";
      WowEvent[279] = "EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_WINDOWS";
      WowEvent[280] = "EVENT_CONFIRM_XP_LOSS";
      WowEvent[281] = "EVENT_CORPSE_IN_RANGE";
      WowEvent[282] = "EVENT_CORPSE_IN_INSTANCE";
      WowEvent[283] = "EVENT_CORPSE_OUT_OF_RANGE";
      WowEvent[284] = "EVENT_UPDATE_GM_STATUS";
      WowEvent[285] = "EVENT_PLAYER_UNGHOST";
      WowEvent[286] = "EVENT_BIND_ENCHANT";
      WowEvent[287] = "EVENT_REPLACE_ENCHANT";
      WowEvent[288] = "EVENT_TRADE_REPLACE_ENCHANT";
      WowEvent[289] = "EVENT_TRADE_POTENTIAL_BIND_ENCHANT";
      WowEvent[290] = "EVENT_PLAYER_UPDATE_RESTING";
      WowEvent[291] = "EVENT_UPDATE_EXHAUSTION";
      WowEvent[292] = "EVENT_PLAYER_FLAGS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[293] = "EVENT_GUILD_ROSTER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[294] = "EVENT_GM_PLAYER_INFO";
      WowEvent[295] = "EVENT_MAIL_SHOW";
      WowEvent[296] = "EVENT_MAIL_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[297] = "EVENT_SEND_MAIL_MONEY_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[298] = "EVENT_SEND_MAIL_COD_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[299] = "EVENT_MAIL_SEND_INFO_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[300] = "EVENT_MAIL_SEND_SUCCESS";
      WowEvent[301] = "EVENT_MAIL_INBOX_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[302] = "EVENT_MAIL_LOCK_SEND_ITEMS";
      WowEvent[303] = "EVENT_MAIL_UNLOCK_SEND_ITEMS";
      WowEvent[304] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELDS_SHOW";
      WowEvent[305] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELDS_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[306] = "EVENT_UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS";
      WowEvent[307] = "EVENT_UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_SCORE";
      WowEvent[308] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_QUEUE_TIMEOUT";
      WowEvent[309] = "EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_SHOW";
      WowEvent[310] = "EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[311] = "EVENT_NEW_AUCTION_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[312] = "EVENT_AUCTION_ITEM_LIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[313] = "EVENT_AUCTION_OWNED_LIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[314] = "EVENT_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[315] = "EVENT_PET_UI_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[316] = "EVENT_PET_UI_CLOSE";
      WowEvent[317] = "EVENT_SAVED_VARIABLES_TOO_LARGE";
      WowEvent[318] = "EVENT_VARIABLES_LOADED";
      WowEvent[319] = "EVENT_MACRO_ACTION_FORBIDDEN";
      WowEvent[320] = "EVENT_MACRO_ACTION_BLOCKED";
      WowEvent[321] = "EVENT_START_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL";
      WowEvent[322] = "EVENT_STOP_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL";
      WowEvent[323] = "EVENT_PET_STABLE_SHOW";
      WowEvent[324] = "EVENT_PET_STABLE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[325] = "EVENT_PET_STABLE_UPDATE_PAPERDOLL";
      WowEvent[326] = "EVENT_PET_STABLE_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[327] = "EVENT_RAID_ROSTER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[328] = "EVENT_UPDATE_PENDING_MAIL";
      WowEvent[329] = "EVENT_UPDATE_INVENTORY_ALERTS";
      WowEvent[330] = "EVENT_UPDATE_INVENTORY_DURABILITY";
      WowEvent[331] = "EVENT_UPDATE_TRADESKILL_RECAST";
      WowEvent[332] = "EVENT_OPEN_MASTER_LOOT_LIST";
      WowEvent[333] = "EVENT_UPDATE_MASTER_LOOT_LIST";
      WowEvent[334] = "EVENT_START_LOOT_ROLL";
      WowEvent[335] = "EVENT_CANCEL_LOOT_ROLL";
      WowEvent[336] = "EVENT_CONFIRM_LOOT_ROLL";
      WowEvent[337] = "EVENT_CONFIRM_DISENCHANT_ROLL";
      WowEvent[338] = "EVENT_INSTANCE_BOOT_START";
      WowEvent[339] = "EVENT_INSTANCE_BOOT_STOP";
      WowEvent[340] = "EVENT_LEARNED_SPELL_IN_TAB";
      WowEvent[341] = "EVENT_CONFIRM_TALENT_WIPE";
      WowEvent[342] = "EVENT_CONFIRM_BINDER";
      WowEvent[343] = "EVENT_MAIL_FAILED";
      WowEvent[344] = "EVENT_CLOSE_INBOX_ITEM";
      WowEvent[345] = "EVENT_CONFIRM_SUMMON";
      WowEvent[346] = "EVENT_CANCEL_SUMMON";
      WowEvent[347] = "EVENT_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG";
      WowEvent[348] = "EVENT_IGR_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG";
      WowEvent[349] = "EVENT_PLAYER_SKINNED";
      WowEvent[350] = "EVENT_TABARD_SAVE_PENDING";
      WowEvent[351] = "EVENT_UNIT_QUEST_LOG_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[352] = "EVENT_PLAYER_PVP_KILLS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[353] = "EVENT_PLAYER_PVP_RANK_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[354] = "EVENT_INSPECT_HONOR_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[355] = "EVENT_UPDATE_WORLD_STATES";
      WowEvent[356] = "EVENT_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_IN_RANGE";
      WowEvent[357] = "EVENT_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_OUT_OF_RANGE";
      WowEvent[358] = "EVENT_PLAYTIME_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[359] = "EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_TYPES";
      WowEvent[360] = "EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_LIST";
      WowEvent[361] = "EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_LIST_INCREMENTAL";
      WowEvent[362] = "EVENT_READY_CHECK";
      WowEvent[363] = "EVENT_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM";
      WowEvent[364] = "EVENT_READY_CHECK_FINISHED";
      WowEvent[365] = "EVENT_RAID_TARGET_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[366] = "EVENT_GMSURVEY_DISPLAY";
      WowEvent[367] = "EVENT_UPDATE_INSTANCE_INFO";
      WowEvent[368] = "EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[369] = "EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_ACCEPT";
      WowEvent[370] = "EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_SUCCESS";
      WowEvent[371] = "EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_CLOSE";
      WowEvent[372] = "EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_SHOW";
      WowEvent[373] = "EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[374] = "EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[375] = "EVENT_COMBAT_TEXT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[376] = "EVENT_QUEST_WATCH_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[377] = "EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_SUCCESS";
      WowEvent[378] = "EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_FAILURE";
      WowEvent[379] = "EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_SUCCESS";
      WowEvent[380] = "EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_FAILURE";
      WowEvent[381] = "EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_SUCCESS";
      WowEvent[382] = "EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_FAILURE";
      WowEvent[383] = "EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SYSTEM_MOTD_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[384] = "EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SERVER_MESSAGE";
      WowEvent[385] = "EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[386] = "EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[387] = "EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE_REQUEST";
      WowEvent[388] = "EVENT_KNOWN_TITLES_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[389] = "EVENT_NEW_TITLE_EARNED";
      WowEvent[390] = "EVENT_OLD_TITLE_LOST";
      WowEvent[391] = "EVENT_LFG_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[392] = "EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[393] = "EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_SHOW";
      WowEvent[394] = "EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_FAILED";
      WowEvent[395] = "EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_SUCCEEDED";
      WowEvent[396] = "EVENT_LFG_ROLE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[397] = "EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[398] = "EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_SHOW";
      WowEvent[399] = "EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_HIDE";
      WowEvent[400] = "EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_ROLE_CHOSEN";
      WowEvent[401] = "EVENT_LFG_QUEUE_STATUS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[402] = "EVENT_LFG_BOOT_PROPOSAL_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[403] = "EVENT_LFG_LOCK_INFO_RECEIVED";
      WowEvent[404] = "EVENT_LFG_UPDATE_RANDOM_INFO";
      WowEvent[405] = "EVENT_LFG_OFFER_CONTINUE";
      WowEvent[406] = "EVENT_LFG_OPEN_FROM_GOSSIP";
      WowEvent[407] = "EVENT_LFG_COMPLETION_REWARD";
      WowEvent[408] = "EVENT_LFG_INVALID_ERROR_MESSAGE";
      WowEvent[409] = "EVENT_PARTY_LFG_RESTRICTED";
      WowEvent[410] = "EVENT_PLAYER_ROLES_ASSIGNED";
      WowEvent[411] = "EVENT_COMBAT_RATING_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[412] = "EVENT_MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[413] = "EVENT_UPDATE_STEALTH";
      WowEvent[414] = "EVENT_ENABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK";
      WowEvent[415] = "EVENT_DISABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK";
      WowEvent[416] = "EVENT_VOICE_START";
      WowEvent[417] = "EVENT_VOICE_STOP";
      WowEvent[86] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_PARTY";
      WowEvent[418] = "EVENT_VOICE_STATUS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[419] = "EVENT_VOICE_CHANNEL_STATUS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[118] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RESTRICTED";
      WowEvent[420] = "EVENT_UPDATE_FLOATING_CHAT_WINDOWS";
      WowEvent[421] = "EVENT_RAID_INSTANCE_WELCOME";
      WowEvent[422] = "EVENT_MOVIE_RECORDING_PROGRESS";
      WowEvent[423] = "EVENT_MOVIE_COMPRESSING_PROGRESS";
      WowEvent[424] = "EVENT_MOVIE_UNCOMPRESSED_MOVIE";
      WowEvent[459] = "EVENT_COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[425] = "EVENT_VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_START";
      WowEvent[426] = "EVENT_VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_STOP";
      WowEvent[458] = "EVENT_COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED";
      WowEvent[427] = "EVENT_GUILDBANKFRAME_OPENED";
      WowEvent[428] = "EVENT_GUILDBANKFRAME_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[429] = "EVENT_GUILDBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[430] = "EVENT_GUILDBANK_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[431] = "EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TABS";
      WowEvent[432] = "EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_MONEY";
      WowEvent[433] = "EVENT_GUILDBANKLOG_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[434] = "EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_WITHDRAWMONEY";
      WowEvent[435] = "EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TEXT";
      WowEvent[436] = "EVENT_GUILDBANK_TEXT_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[437] = "EVENT_CHANNEL_UI_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[438] = "EVENT_CHANNEL_COUNT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[439] = "EVENT_CHANNEL_ROSTER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[440] = "EVENT_CHANNEL_VOICE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[441] = "EVENT_CHANNEL_INVITE_REQUEST";
      WowEvent[442] = "EVENT_CHANNEL_PASSWORD_REQUEST";
      WowEvent[443] = "EVENT_CHANNEL_FLAGS_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[445] = "EVENT_VOICE_CHAT_ENABLED_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[444] = "EVENT_VOICE_SESSIONS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[446] = "EVENT_VOICE_LEFT_SESSION";
      WowEvent[447] = "EVENT_INSPECT_READY";
      WowEvent[448] = "EVENT_VOICE_SELF_MUTE";
      WowEvent[449] = "EVENT_VOICE_PLATE_START";
      WowEvent[450] = "EVENT_VOICE_PLATE_STOP";
      WowEvent[455] = "EVENT_COMMENTATOR_MAP_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[456] = "EVENT_COMMENTATOR_ENTER_WORLD";
      WowEvent[457] = "EVENT_COMBAT_LOG_EVENT";
      WowEvent[461] = "EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_OPEN";
      WowEvent[462] = "EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_CLOSE";
      WowEvent[463] = "EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_SUCCESS";
      WowEvent[464] = "EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_APPEARANCE_APPLIED";
      WowEvent[465] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_INVITE_LIST";
      WowEvent[466] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_LIST";
      WowEvent[467] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_NEW_EVENT";
      WowEvent[468] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_OPEN_EVENT";
      WowEvent[469] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_CLOSE_EVENT";
      WowEvent[470] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT";
      WowEvent[471] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_PENDING_INVITES";
      WowEvent[472] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_EVENT_ALARM";
      WowEvent[473] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_ERROR";
      WowEvent[474] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_ACTION_PENDING";
      WowEvent[475] = "EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_GUILD_EVENTS";
      WowEvent[476] = "EVENT_VEHICLE_ANGLE_SHOW";
      WowEvent[477] = "EVENT_VEHICLE_ANGLE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[478] = "EVENT_VEHICLE_POWER_SHOW";
      WowEvent[479] = "EVENT_UNIT_ENTERING_VEHICLE";
      WowEvent[480] = "EVENT_UNIT_ENTERED_VEHICLE";
      WowEvent[481] = "EVENT_UNIT_EXITING_VEHICLE";
      WowEvent[482] = "EVENT_UNIT_EXITED_VEHICLE";
      WowEvent[483] = "EVENT_VEHICLE_PASSENGERS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[484] = "EVENT_PLAYER_GAINS_VEHICLE_DATA";
      WowEvent[485] = "EVENT_PLAYER_LOSES_VEHICLE_DATA";
      WowEvent[451] = "EVENT_ARENA_SEASON_WORLD_STATE";
      WowEvent[452] = "EVENT_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[453] = "EVENT_GUILDTABARD_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[454] = "EVENT_SOUND_DEVICE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[486] = "EVENT_PET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION";
      WowEvent[809] = "EVENT_BATTLEPET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION";
      WowEvent[487] = "EVENT_LEVEL_GRANT_PROPOSED";
      WowEvent[488] = "EVENT_SYNCHRONIZE_SETTINGS";
      WowEvent[489] = "EVENT_PLAY_MOVIE";
      WowEvent[490] = "EVENT_RUNE_POWER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[491] = "EVENT_RUNE_TYPE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[492] = "EVENT_ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED";
      WowEvent[493] = "EVENT_CRITERIA_EARNED";
      WowEvent[494] = "EVENT_CRITERIA_COMPLETE";
      WowEvent[495] = "EVENT_CRITERIA_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[496] = "EVENT_RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_LIST";
      WowEvent[497] = "EVENT_PET_RENAMEABLE";
      WowEvent[498] = "EVENT_CURRENCY_DISPLAY_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[499] = "EVENT_COMPANION_LEARNED";
      WowEvent[500] = "EVENT_COMPANION_UNLEARNED";
      WowEvent[501] = "EVENT_COMPANION_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[502] = "EVENT_UNIT_THREAT_LIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[503] = "EVENT_UNIT_THREAT_SITUATION_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[510] = "EVENT_TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[504] = "EVENT_GLYPH_ADDED";
      WowEvent[505] = "EVENT_GLYPH_REMOVED";
      WowEvent[506] = "EVENT_GLYPH_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[507] = "EVENT_GLYPH_ENABLED";
      WowEvent[508] = "EVENT_GLYPH_DISABLED";
      WowEvent[509] = "EVENT_USE_GLYPH";
      WowEvent[511] = "EVENT_ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[512] = "EVENT_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENT_READY";
      WowEvent[513] = "EVENT_RAISED_AS_GHOUL";
      WowEvent[514] = "EVENT_PARTY_CONVERTED_TO_RAID";
      WowEvent[515] = "EVENT_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_SHOW";
      WowEvent[516] = "EVENT_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_UPDATE_AVAILABLE";
      WowEvent[517] = "EVENT_QUEST_ACCEPTED";
      WowEvent[518] = "EVENT_PLAYER_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[519] = "EVENT_PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[520] = "EVENT_ACTIVE_TALENT_GROUP_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[521] = "EVENT_PET_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[522] = "EVENT_PREVIEW_TALENT_POINTS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[523] = "EVENT_PREVIEW_TALENT_PRIMARY_TREE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[524] = "EVENT_WEAR_EQUIPMENT_SET";
      WowEvent[525] = "EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SETS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[526] = "EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_START";
      WowEvent[527] = "EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_STOP";
      WowEvent[528] = "EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_WARNING";
      WowEvent[529] = "EVENT_PLAYER_EQUIPMENT_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[530] = "EVENT_ITEM_LOCKED";
      WowEvent[531] = "EVENT_ITEM_UNLOCKED";
      WowEvent[532] = "EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_FILTER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[533] = "EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SWAP_PENDING";
      WowEvent[534] = "EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SWAP_FINISHED";
      WowEvent[535] = "EVENT_NPC_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE";
      WowEvent[536] = "EVENT_UPDATE_MULTI_CAST_ACTIONBAR";
      WowEvent[537] = "EVENT_ENABLE_XP_GAIN";
      WowEvent[538] = "EVENT_DISABLE_XP_GAIN";
      WowEvent[539] = "EVENT_UPDATE_EXPANSION_LEVEL";
      WowEvent[540] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE";
      WowEvent[541] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED";
      WowEvent[542] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE";
      WowEvent[543] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING";
      WowEvent[544] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED";
      WowEvent[545] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE";
      WowEvent[546] = "EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE";
      WowEvent[547] = "EVENT_PVP_TYPES_ENABLED";
      WowEvent[548] = "EVENT_WORLD_STATE_UI_TIMER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[549] = "EVENT_WORLD_STATE_TIMER_START";
      WowEvent[550] = "EVENT_WORLD_STATE_TIMER_STOP";
      WowEvent[551] = "EVENT_END_BOUND_TRADEABLE";
      WowEvent[552] = "EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR_NAME_BY_CLASS";
      WowEvent[553] = "EVENT_GMRESPONSE_RECEIVED";
      WowEvent[554] = "EVENT_VEHICLE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[555] = "EVENT_WOW_MOUSE_NOT_FOUND";
      WowEvent[556] = "EVENT_CHAT_COMBAT_MSG_ARENA_POINTS_GAIN";
      WowEvent[557] = "EVENT_MAIL_SUCCESS";
      WowEvent[558] = "EVENT_TALENTS_INVOLUNTARILY_RESET";
      WowEvent[559] = "EVENT_INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT";
      WowEvent[560] = "EVENT_QUEST_POI_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[561] = "EVENT_PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[562] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PARTY_LEADER";
      WowEvent[563] = "EVENT_VOTE_KICK_REASON_NEEDED";
      WowEvent[564] = "EVENT_ENABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID";
      WowEvent[565] = "EVENT_DISABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID";
      WowEvent[566] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TARGETICONS";
      WowEvent[567] = "EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_DISABLED";
      WowEvent[568] = "EVENT_AUCTION_MULTISELL_START";
      WowEvent[569] = "EVENT_AUCTION_MULTISELL_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[570] = "EVENT_AUCTION_MULTISELL_FAILURE";
      WowEvent[571] = "EVENT_PET_SPELL_POWER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[615] = "EVENT_MASTERY_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[616] = "EVENT_COMMENTATOR_PARTY_INFO_REQUEST";
      WowEvent[622] = "EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_OPENED";
      WowEvent[623] = "EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[624] = "EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_SET_ITEM";
      WowEvent[625] = "EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_ITEM_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[626] = "EVENT_PLAYER_TRADE_CURRENCY";
      WowEvent[627] = "EVENT_TRADE_CURRENCY_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[628] = "EVENT_WEIGHTED_SPELL_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[629] = "EVENT_GUILD_XP_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[630] = "EVENT_GUILD_PERK_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[631] = "EVENT_GUILD_TRADESKILL_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[632] = "EVENT_UNIT_POWER";
      WowEvent[633] = "EVENT_UNIT_POWER_FREQUENT";
      WowEvent[634] = "EVENT_UNIT_MAXPOWER";
      WowEvent[635] = "EVENT_ENABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE";
      WowEvent[636] = "EVENT_DISABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE";
      WowEvent[637] = "EVENT_GUILD_RECIPE_KNOWN_BY_MEMBERS";
      WowEvent[638] = "EVENT_ARTIFACT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[639] = "EVENT_ARTIFACT_HISTORY_READY";
      WowEvent[640] = "EVENT_ARTIFACT_COMPLETE";
      WowEvent[641] = "EVENT_ARTIFACT_DIG_SITE_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[642] = "EVENT_ARCHAEOLOGY_TOGGLE";
      WowEvent[643] = "EVENT_ARCHAEOLOGY_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[644] = "EVENT_ARTIFACT_DIGSITE_COMPLETE";
      WowEvent[645] = "EVENT_ARCHAEOLOGY_FIND_COMPLETE";
      WowEvent[646] = "EVENT_ARCHAEOLOGY_SURVEY_CAST";
      WowEvent[647] = "EVENT_SPELL_FLYOUT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[648] = "EVENT_UNIT_CONNECTION";
      WowEvent[649] = "EVENT_UNIT_HEAL_PREDICTION";
      WowEvent[650] = "EVENT_ENTERED_DIFFERENT_INSTANCE_FROM_PARTY";
      WowEvent[572] = "EVENT_BN_CONNECTED";
      WowEvent[573] = "EVENT_BN_DISCONNECTED";
      WowEvent[574] = "EVENT_BN_SELF_ONLINE";
      WowEvent[575] = "EVENT_BN_SELF_OFFLINE";
      WowEvent[577] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_LIST_SIZE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[578] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_LIST_INITIALIZED";
      WowEvent[579] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_SEND_RESULT";
      WowEvent[580] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_ADDED";
      WowEvent[581] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_REMOVED";
      WowEvent[582] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INFO_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[576] = "EVENT_BN_INFO_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[583] = "EVENT_BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[584] = "EVENT_BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_LOADED";
      WowEvent[585] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER";
      WowEvent[586] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_INFORM";
      WowEvent[587] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_WHISPER_UNDELIVERABLE";
      WowEvent[588] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_JOINED";
      WowEvent[589] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_LEFT";
      WowEvent[590] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[591] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION";
      WowEvent[592] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_NOTICE";
      WowEvent[593] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_LIST";
      WowEvent[594] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_UNDELIVERABLE";
      WowEvent[595] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_BLOCKED";
      WowEvent[596] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_JOINED";
      WowEvent[597] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_LEFT";
      WowEvent[598] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[599] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_SUCCEEDED";
      WowEvent[600] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_FAILED";
      WowEvent[601] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_SUCCEEDED";
      WowEvent[602] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_FAILED";
      WowEvent[603] = "EVENT_BN_BLOCK_LIST_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[604] = "EVENT_BN_SYSTEM_MESSAGE";
      WowEvent[605] = "EVENT_BN_REQUEST_FOF_SUCCEEDED";
      WowEvent[606] = "EVENT_BN_REQUEST_FOF_FAILED";
      WowEvent[608] = "EVENT_BN_TOON_NAME_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[607] = "EVENT_BN_NEW_PRESENCE";
      WowEvent[609] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_ONLINE";
      WowEvent[610] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_OFFLINE";
      WowEvent[611] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_TOON_ONLINE";
      WowEvent[612] = "EVENT_BN_FRIEND_TOON_OFFLINE";
      WowEvent[613] = "EVENT_BN_MATURE_LANGUAGE_FILTER";
      WowEvent[617] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_ALERT";
      WowEvent[618] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST";
      WowEvent[619] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST_INFO...";
      WowEvent[620] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_CONVERSATION";
      WowEvent[621] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_PLAYER_OFFLINE";
      WowEvent[651] = "EVENT_ROLE_CHANGED_INFORM";
      WowEvent[652] = "EVENT_GUILD_REWARDS_LIST";
      WowEvent[653] = "EVENT_ROLE_POLL_BEGIN";
      WowEvent[654] = "EVENT_REQUEST_CEMETERY_LIST_RESPONSE";
      WowEvent[656] = "EVENT_GUILD_NEWS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[655] = "EVENT_WARGAME_REQUESTED";
      WowEvent[657] = "EVENT_CHAT_SERVER_DISCONNECTED";
      WowEvent[658] = "EVENT_CHAT_SERVER_RECONNECTED";
      WowEvent[659] = "EVENT_STREAMING_ICON";
      WowEvent[660] = "EVENT_RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_MEMBER_LIST";
      WowEvent[661] = "EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_SHOW";
      WowEvent[662] = "EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_HIDE";
      WowEvent[663] = "EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_SHOW";
      WowEvent[664] = "EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_HIDE";
      WowEvent[665] = "EVENT_UNIT_PHASE";
      WowEvent[666] = "EVENT_UNIT_POWER_BAR_SHOW";
      WowEvent[667] = "EVENT_UNIT_POWER_BAR_HIDE";
      WowEvent[668] = "EVENT_UNIT_POWER_BAR_TIMER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[669] = "EVENT_GUILD_RANKS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[670] = "EVENT_PVP_RATED_STATS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[671] = "EVENT_PVP_REWARDS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[672] = "EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_GUILD_XP_GAIN";
      WowEvent[673] = "EVENT_UNIT_GUILD_LEVEL";
      WowEvent[674] = "EVENT_GUILD_PARTY_STATE_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[675] = "EVENT_PLAYER_AVG_ITEM_LEVEL_READY";
      WowEvent[676] = "EVENT_ECLIPSE_DIRECTION_CHANGE";
      WowEvent[677] = "EVENT_GET_ITEM_INFO_RECEIVED";
      WowEvent[678] = "EVENT_MAX_SPELL_START_RECOVERY_OFFSET_CHANGED...";
      WowEvent[679] = "EVENT_UNIT_HEALTH_FREQUENT";
      WowEvent[680] = "EVENT_GUILD_REP_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[681] = "EVENT_BN_BLOCK_FAILED_TOO_MANY";
      WowEvent[682] = "EVENT_SPELL_PUSHED_TO_ACTIONBAR";
      WowEvent[683] = "EVENT_START_TIMER";
      WowEvent[684] = "EVENT_LF_GUILD_POST_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[685] = "EVENT_LF_GUILD_BROWSE_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[686] = "EVENT_LF_GUILD_RECRUITS_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[687] = "EVENT_LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[688] = "EVENT_LF_GUILD_RECRUIT_LIST_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[689] = "EVENT_LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[690] = "EVENT_GUILD_CHALLENGE_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[691] = "EVENT_GUILD_CHALLENGE_COMPLETED";
      WowEvent[692] = "EVENT_RESTRICTED_ACCOUNT_WARNING";
      WowEvent[693] = "EVENT_EJ_LOOT_DATA_RECIEVED";
      WowEvent[694] = "EVENT_EJ_DIFFICULTY_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[695] = "EVENT_COMPACT_UNIT_FRAME_PROFILES_LOADED";
      WowEvent[696] = "EVENT_CONFIRM_BEFORE_USE";
      WowEvent[697] = "EVENT_CLEAR_BOSS_EMOTES";
      WowEvent[698] = "EVENT_INCOMING_RESURRECT_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[699] = "EVENT_TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_MONEY";
      WowEvent[700] = "EVENT_TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_LEVEL";
      WowEvent[701] = "EVENT_REQUIRED_GUILD_RENAME_RESULT";
      WowEvent[702] = "EVENT_GUILD_RENAME_REQUIRED";
      WowEvent[703] = "EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_OPEN";
      WowEvent[704] = "EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_CLOSE";
      WowEvent[705] = "EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[706] = "EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_SUCCESS";
      WowEvent[707] = "EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_BIND_CONFIRM";
      WowEvent[708] = "EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_OPEN";
      WowEvent[709] = "EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_CLOSE";
      WowEvent[710] = "EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[711] = "EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_CONTENTS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[712] = "EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_DEPOSIT_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[713] = "EVENT_VOID_TRANSFER_DONE";
      WowEvent[714] = "EVENT_VOID_DEPOSIT_WARNING";
      WowEvent[715] = "EVENT_INVENTORY_SEARCH_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[716] = "EVENT_PLAYER_REPORT_SUBMITTED";
      WowEvent[717] = "EVENT_SOR_BY_TEXT_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[723] = "EVENT_SOR_COUNTS_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[718] = "EVENT_MISSING_OUT_ON_LOOT";
      WowEvent[719] = "EVENT_INELIGIBLE_FOR_LOOT";
      WowEvent[720] = "EVENT_SHOW_FACTION_SELECT_UI";
      WowEvent[721] = "EVENT_NEUTRAL_FACTION_SELECT_RESULT";
      WowEvent[722] = "EVENT_SOR_START_EXPERIENCE_INCOMPLETE";
      WowEvent[724] = "EVENT_SELF_RES_SPELL_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[725] = "EVENT_SESSION_TIME_ALERT";
      WowEvent[726] = "EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_LIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[784] = "EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_PET_DELETED";
      WowEvent[785] = "EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_PET_REVOKED";
      WowEvent[786] = "EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_PET_RESTORED";
      WowEvent[795] = "EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_PETS_HEALED";
      WowEvent[797] = "EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_TRAP_LEVEL_SET";
      WowEvent[727] = "EVENT_BATTLE_PET_CURSOR_CLEAR";
      WowEvent[728] = "EVENT_GROUP_ROSTER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[729] = "EVENT_GROUP_JOINED";
      WowEvent[730] = "EVENT_PVP_POWER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[731] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_OPENING_START";
      WowEvent[732] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_OPENING_DONE";
      WowEvent[733] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_HEALTH_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[734] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_MAX_HEALTH_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[735] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_TURN_STARTED";
      WowEvent[736] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PET_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[737] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_ABILITY_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[738] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_CAPTURED";
      WowEvent[739] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_XP_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[740] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_LEVEL_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[741] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_FINAL_ROUND";
      WowEvent[742] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_OVER";
      WowEvent[743] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_CLOSE";
      WowEvent[744] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_RESULTS";
      WowEvent[755] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PET_TYPE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[745] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_PLAYBACK_COMPLETE";
      WowEvent[746] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_ACTION_SELECTED";
      WowEvent[747] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_AURA_APPLIED";
      WowEvent[748] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_AURA_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[749] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_AURA_CANCELED";
      WowEvent[750] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUESTED";
      WowEvent[751] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUEST_CANCEL";
      WowEvent[752] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSE_MATCH";
      WowEvent[753] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_DECLINED";
      WowEvent[754] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_ACCEPTED";
      WowEvent[756] = "EVENT_CHALLENGE_MODE_MAPS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[757] = "EVENT_CHALLENGE_MODE_COMPLETED";
      WowEvent[758] = "EVENT_CHALLENGE_MODE_NEW_RECORD";
      WowEvent[759] = "EVENT_CHALLENGE_MODE_LEADERS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[760] = "EVENT_SPELL_CONFIRMATION_PROMPT";
      WowEvent[761] = "EVENT_SPELL_CONFIRMATION_TIMEOUT";
      WowEvent[762] = "EVENT_BONUS_ROLL_ACTIVATE";
      WowEvent[763] = "EVENT_BONUS_ROLL_DEACTIVATE";
      WowEvent[764] = "EVENT_BONUS_ROLL_STARTED";
      WowEvent[765] = "EVENT_BONUS_ROLL_FAILED";
      WowEvent[766] = "EVENT_BONUS_ROLL_RESULT";
      WowEvent[767] = "EVENT_SHOW_LOOT_TOAST";
      WowEvent[768] = "EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_OPEN";
      WowEvent[769] = "EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_CLOSE";
      WowEvent[770] = "EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_UNAVAILABLE";
      WowEvent[771] = "EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_ITEM_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[772] = "EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_BID_RESULT";
      WowEvent[773] = "EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_OUTBID";
      WowEvent[774] = "EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_WON";
      WowEvent[775] = "EVENT_QUICK_TICKET_SYSTEM_STATUS";
      WowEvent[776] = "EVENT_ITEM_RESTORATION_BUTTON_STATUS";
      WowEvent[777] = "EVENT_QUICK_TICKET_THROTTLE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[778] = "EVENT_LOOT_ITEM_AVAILABLE";
      WowEvent[779] = "EVENT_LOOT_ROLLS_COMPLETE";
      WowEvent[780] = "EVENT_LOOT_ITEM_ROLL_WON";
      WowEvent[781] = "EVENT_SCENARIO_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[782] = "EVENT_SCENARIO_CRITERIA_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[783] = "EVENT_SCENARIO_POI_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[787] = "EVENT_LOOT_HISTORY_FULL_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[788] = "EVENT_LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_COMPLETE";
      WowEvent[789] = "EVENT_LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[790] = "EVENT_LOOT_HISTORY_AUTO_SHOW";
      WowEvent[791] = "EVENT_ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_OPENED";
      WowEvent[792] = "EVENT_ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_CLOSED";
      WowEvent[793] = "EVENT_ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_SET_ITEM";
      WowEvent[794] = "EVENT_ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[796] = "EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_NEW_BATTLE_SLOT";
      WowEvent[798] = "EVENT_UNIT_OTHER_PARTY_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[614] = "EVENT_BATTLETAG_INVITE_SHOW";
      WowEvent[799] = "EVENT_ARENA_PREP_OPPONENT_SPECIALIZATIONS";
      WowEvent[800] = "EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_AUTO_SLOTTED_PET";
      WowEvent[801] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_STATUS";
      WowEvent[802] = "EVENT_SPELL_POWER_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[803] = "EVENT_SCRIPT_ACHIEVEMENT_PLAYER_NAME";
      WowEvent[804] = "EVENT_NEW_WMO_CHUNK";
      WowEvent[806] = "EVENT_LOSS_OF_CONTROL_ADDED";
      WowEvent[807] = "EVENT_LOSS_OF_CONTROL_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[808] = "EVENT_QUEST_CHOICE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[805] = "EVENT_PET_BATTLE_LOOT_RECEIVED";
      WowEvent[810] = "EVENT_UNIT_ABSORB_AMOUNT_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[811] = "EVENT_UNIT_HEAL_ABSORB_AMOUNT_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[812] = "EVENT_LFG_BONUS_FACTION_ID_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[813] = "EVENT_MAP_BAR_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[814] = "EVENT_LOADING_SCREEN_ENABLED";
      WowEvent[815] = "EVENT_LOADING_SCREEN_DISABLED";
      WowEvent[816] = "EVENT_BATTLEGROUND_POINTS_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[817] = "EVENT_PLAYER_LOOT_SPEC_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[818] = "EVENT_PVP_ROLE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[819] = "EVENT_SIMPLE_BROWSER_WEB_PROXY_FAILED";
      WowEvent[820] = "EVENT_SIMPLE_BROWSER_WEB_ERROR";
      WowEvent[821] = "EVENT_VIGNETTE_ADDED";
      WowEvent[822] = "EVENT_VIGNETTE_REMOVED";
      WowEvent[823] = "EVENT_ENCOUNTER_START";
      WowEvent[824] = "EVENT_ENCOUNTER_END";
      WowEvent[825] = "EVENT_INSTANCE_GROUP_SIZE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[826] = "EVENT_PROVING_GROUNDS_SCORE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[827] = "EVENT_PRODUCT_CHOICE_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[828] = "EVENT_RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_SYSTEM_STATUS";
      WowEvent[829] = "EVENT_RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_INVITATION_FAILED";
      WowEvent[830] = "EVENT_RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_INVITER_FRIEND_ADDED";
      WowEvent[831] = "EVENT_RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_CAN_EMAIL";
      WowEvent[832] = "EVENT_LUA_WARNING";
      WowEvent[833] = "EVENT_BN_CHAT_MSG_ADDON";
      WowEvent[834] = "EVENT_SET_GLUE_SCREEN";
      WowEvent[835] = "EVENT_START_GLUE_MUSIC";
      WowEvent[836] = "EVENT_DISCONNECTED_FROM_SERVER";
      WowEvent[837] = "EVENT_OPEN_STATUS_DIALOG";
      WowEvent[838] = "EVENT_UPDATE_STATUS_DIALOG";
      WowEvent[839] = "EVENT_CLOSE_STATUS_DIALOG";
      WowEvent[840] = "EVENT_ADDON_LIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[841] = "EVENT_CHARACTER_LIST_UPDATE";
      WowEvent[842] = "EVENT_UPDATE_SELECTED_CHARACTER";
      WowEvent[843] = "EVENT_OPEN_REALM_LIST";
      WowEvent[844] = "EVENT_GET_PREFERRED_REALM_INFO";
      WowEvent[845] = "EVENT_UPDATE_SELECTED_RACE";
      WowEvent[846] = "EVENT_SELECT_LAST_CHARACTER";
      WowEvent[847] = "EVENT_SELECT_FIRST_CHARACTER";
      WowEvent[848] = "EVENT_GLUE_SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED";
      WowEvent[849] = "EVENT_GLUE_SCREENSHOT_FAILED";
      WowEvent[850] = "EVENT_PATCH_UPDATE_PROGRESS";
      WowEvent[851] = "EVENT_PATCH_DOWNLOADED";
      WowEvent[852] = "EVENT_SUGGEST_REALM";
      WowEvent[853] = "EVENT_SUGGEST_REALM_WRONG_PVP";
      WowEvent[854] = "EVENT_SUGGEST_REALM_WRONG_CATEGORY";
      WowEvent[855] = "EVENT_SHOW_SERVER_ALERT";
      WowEvent[856] = "EVENT_FRAMES_LOADED";
      WowEvent[857] = "EVENT_FORCE_RENAME_CHARACTER";
      WowEvent[858] = "EVENT_FORCE_DECLINE_CHARACTER";
      WowEvent[859] = "EVENT_SHOW_SURVEY_NOTIFICATION";
      WowEvent[860] = "EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_PIN";
      WowEvent[861] = "EVENT_CLIENT_ACCOUNT_MISMATCH";
      WowEvent[862] = "EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_MATRIX";
      WowEvent[863] = "EVENT_SCANDLL_ERROR";
      WowEvent[864] = "EVENT_SCANDLL_DOWNLOADING";
      WowEvent[865] = "EVENT_SCANDLL_FINISHED";
      WowEvent[866] = "EVENT_SERVER_SPLIT_NOTICE";
      WowEvent[867] = "EVENT_TIMER_ALERT";
      WowEvent[868] = "EVENT_ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_AVAILABLE";
      WowEvent[869] = "EVENT_ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_HEADERS_LOADED";
      WowEvent[870] = "EVENT_ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_BODY_LOADED";
      WowEvent[871] = "EVENT_CLIENT_TRIAL";
      WowEvent[872] = "EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_TOKEN";
      WowEvent[873] = "EVENT_GAME_ACCOUNTS_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[874] = "EVENT_CLIENT_CONVERTED";
      WowEvent[875] = "EVENT_RANDOM_CHARACTER_NAME_RESULT";
      WowEvent[876] = "EVENT_ACCOUNT_DATA_INITIALIZED";
      WowEvent[877] = "EVENT_GLUE_UPDATE_EXPANSION_LEVEL";
      WowEvent[878] = "EVENT_DISPLAY_PROMOTION";
      WowEvent[879] = "EVENT_LAUNCHER_LOGIN_STATUS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[880] = "EVENT_LOGIN_STARTED";
      WowEvent[881] = "EVENT_LOGIN_STOPPED";
      WowEvent[882] = "EVENT_SCREEN_FIRST_DISPLAYED";
      WowEvent[883] = "EVENT_CHARACTER_UPGRADE_STARTED";
      WowEvent[885] = "EVENT_CHARACTER_UPGRADE_COMPLETE";
      WowEvent[884] = "EVENT_CHARACTER_UPGRADE_ABORTED";
      WowEvent[886] = "EVENT_STORE_PRODUCTS_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[887] = "EVENT_STORE_CONFIRM_PURCHASE";
      WowEvent[888] = "EVENT_STORE_STATUS_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[889] = "EVENT_STORE_PRODUCT_DELIVERED";
      WowEvent[890] = "EVENT_STORE_PURCHASE_LIST_UPDATED";
      WowEvent[891] = "EVENT_STORE_PURCHASE_ERROR";
      WowEvent[893] = "EVENT_AUTH_CHALLENGE_UI_INVALID";
      WowEvent[894] = "EVENT_AUTH_CHALLENGE_FINISHED";
      WowEvent[892] = "EVENT_STORE_ORDER_INITIATION_FAILED";
      WowEvent[895] = "EVENT_ADDON_LOADED";
      WowEvent[896] = "EVENT_ADDON_ACTION_FORBIDDEN";
      WowEvent[897] = "EVENT_ADDON_ACTION_BLOCKED";
      WowEvent[898] = "EVENT_UI_SCALE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[899] = "EVENT_DISPLAY_SIZE_CHANGED";
      WowEvent[900] = "EVENT_PRODUCT_ASSIGN_TO_TARGET_FAILED";
      WowEvent[901] = "EVENT_PRODUCT_DISTRIBUTIONS_UPDATED";
```

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> What for?
> (filler)


No idea at all, but gimme gimme  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -Ryuk-

> No idea at all, but gimme gimme


Well if you don't know, how should I know?  :Wink:

----------


## test99010

very good! :Cool:

----------


## SolonHH

Question, will this work on 3.3.5a?

the offset I have is 0x615020
Not sure if that is right or not.

----------


## -Ryuk-

> Question, will this work on 3.3.5a?
> 
> the offset I have is 0x615020
> Not sure if that is right or not.



If the function exists on 3.3.5a then yes I can't see why it wouldn't... Although it might have changed a bit.

Thankfully back in wrath we had nicely named (public)idbs to look into so go and take a look  :Smile:

----------


## Corthezz

> Question, will this work on 3.3.5a?
> 
> the offset I have is 0x615020
> Not sure if that is right or not.


I havnt answered your skype message yet but at 1.12.1 I am using this method aswell. I come back to you later.

----------


## e206

crash when callback ,in 7.0

----------

